# Frivolezza con furore, solo per donne



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Devo andare ad un party alla fine di febbraio. Cioè, devo accompagnare qualcuno ad un party, il genere di roba che non si fa da soli, presente? L'occasione è importante e ufficiale, contatti di lavoro (suoi) etc, molto in tiro, io già mi stresso all'idea, ma tant'è. Indosserò un tubino nero, una seconda pelle, senza maniche, pulito, con lo spacco dietro. Almeno, questa è l'idea e l'abito ce l'ho. Ora, ho bisogno di un paio di scarpe che "spacchino", a contrasto. Ne ho di ogni sorta, ma per questa cosa le vorrei veramente eccessive. Tipo un paio di decolleté (belle alte) nere con le borchie. Tipo gli spunzoni, presente? Magari solo sul tacco, non proprio dappertutto. Insomma, una roba rock, così magari qualcuno di strozza. Ma sono aperta anche ad altre idee (che per ora non ho). Mi aiutate? Non ha troppa importanza il costo (beh, magari scarpe da 1000 euro no). 

Grazie!

Ah, alte, anche molto alte, ma non da trans. Grazie


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Gennaio 2013)

come la mettiamo con l'emancipazione maschile? 

se vuoi avere successo, devi anche farti approvare da noi, altrimenti non vale!


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> come la mettiamo con l'emancipazione maschile?
> 
> se vuoi avere successo, devi anche farti approvare da noi, altrimenti non vale!


Ma che ne sapete voi di scarpe?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma che ne sapete voi di scarpe?


il costo


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> il costo


già che devo fare la bambolina al seguito, mi pare il minimo


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Devo andare ad un party alla fine di febbraio. Cioè, devo accompagnare qualcuno ad un party, il genere di roba che non si fa da soli, presente? L'occasione è importante e ufficiale, contatti di lavoro (suoi) etc, molto in tiro, io già mi stresso all'idea, ma tant'è. Indosserò un tubino nero, una seconda pelle, senza maniche, pulito, con lo spacco dietro. Almeno, questa è l'idea e l'abito ce l'ho. Ora, ho bisogno di un paio di scarpe che "spacchino", a contrasto. Ne ho di ogni sorta, ma per questa cosa le vorrei veramente eccessive. Tipo un paio di decolleté (belle alte) nere con le borchie. Tipo gli spunzoni, presente? Magari solo sul tacco, non proprio dappertutto. Insomma, una roba rock, così magari qualcuno di strozza. Ma sono aperta anche ad altre idee (che per ora non ho). Mi aiutate? Non ha troppa importanza il costo (beh, magari scarpe da 1000 euro no).
> 
> Grazie!
> 
> Ah, alte, anche molto alte, ma non da trans. Grazie


Se per lui é una cosa importante di lavoro non invilgarirei con stpuntoni o altro. Decoltèe altissima 12/14 nera semplice. Lo spacco da un tocco femminile e sexy...


----------



## Innominata (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Devo andare ad un party alla fine di febbraio. Cioè, devo accompagnare qualcuno ad un party, il genere di roba che non si fa da soli, presente? L'occasione è importante e ufficiale, contatti di lavoro (suoi) etc, molto in tiro, io già mi stresso all'idea, ma tant'è. Indosserò un tubino nero, una seconda pelle, senza maniche, pulito, con lo spacco dietro. Almeno, questa è l'idea e l'abito ce l'ho. Ora, ho bisogno di un paio di scarpe che "spacchino", a contrasto. Ne ho di ogni sorta, ma per questa cosa le vorrei veramente eccessive. Tipo un paio di decolleté (belle alte) nere con le borchie. Tipo gli spunzoni, presente? Magari solo sul tacco, non proprio dappertutto. Insomma, una roba rock, così magari qualcuno di strozza. Ma sono aperta anche ad altre idee (che per ora non ho). Mi aiutate? Non ha troppa importanza il costo (beh, magari scarpe da 1000 euro no).
> 
> Grazie!
> 
> Ah, alte, anche molto alte, ma non da trans. Grazie


Anna, non riesco a postare foto, ma prova a dare un'occhiata alle scarpe Chie Mihara, Elisanera (queste sono tra il gothic e il rock)Trippen o Audley...io le adoro! Sono eccessive, ironiche, le Chie forse tutt'altro che sexy (ma un capo d'abbigliamento, di per se' , mi chiedo che faccia e che andatura debba avere per esserlo) e rock ...c'è un sito dove ti puoi scialare a selezionare i filtri di scelta di tutte le scarpe che vuoi, conosci Spartoo ?


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se per lui é una cosa importante di lavoro non invilgarirei con stpuntoni o altro. Decoltèe altissima 12/14 nera semplice. Lo spacco da un tocco femminile e sexy...


beh, non dicevo una cosa volgare (almeno, credo), ma non vorrei semplici décolleté nere. Vorrei scarpe non usuali, non scontate. Boh, qualcosa che contrasti, anche molto, con la sobrietà dell'abito. Insomma, l'idea era quella...


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Anna, non riesco a postare foto, ma prova a dare un'occhiata alle scarpe Chie Mihara, Elisanera (queste sono tra il gothic e il rock)Trippen o Audley...io le adoro! Sono eccessive, ironiche, le Chie forse tutt'altro che sexy (ma un capo d'abbigliamento, di per se' , mi chiedo che faccia e che andatura debba avere per esserlo) e rock ...c'è un sito dove ti puoi scialare a selezionare i filtri di scelta di tutte le scarpe che vuoi, conosci Spartoo ?


aspetta che ora dò uno sguardo: molte marche che hai postato non so nemmeno cosa siano 

Edit: ho dato un'occhiata, mi pare che nessuna sia il genere che io cercherei! Tacchi troppo grossi, niente sera, etc. Belli gi stivali bassi della trippen, ma belli con i jeans, non a un party...

io intendevo una roba così, ma non questa (troppo vista e troppe borchie)


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, non dicevo una cosa volgare (almeno, credo), ma non vorrei semplici décolleté nere. Vorrei scarpe non usuali, non scontate. Boh, qualcosa che contrasti, anche molto, con la sobrietà dell'abito. Insomma, l'idea era quella...


Avevo capito e sono il genere che piace a me. Oddio io amo anche quelle dei trans ma in questa occasione resterei sobria altrimenti mi sembrerebbe di essere davvero un'"accompagnatrice"


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

Niente spuntoni, borchie o robe eccessive.
io farei contrasto mettendo delle scarpe di un colore acceso con una borsa uguale... 
ovviamente un tacco 12 è d'obbligo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avevo capito e sono il genere che piace a me. Oddio io amo anche quelle dei trans ma in questa occasione resterei sobria altrimenti mi sembrerebbe di essere davvero un'"accompagnatrice"



capito. Mah, non so. Allora scarpe...fuxia? Turchesi? Con un fiore che si attorciglia alla caviglia? Io mi annoio, altrimenti...


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

*una cosa simile?*


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Niente spuntoni, borchie o robe eccessive.
> io farei contrasto mettendo delle scarpe di un colore acceso con una borsa uguale...
> ovviamente un tacco 12 è d'obbligo.



pochettina nera, mi piacciono poco gli accessori coordinati e vorrei gli occhi puntati solo sulle scarpe. Per quello le vorrei pazzesche. Alla Carrie, per capirci


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


belle, ma...poco da sera. Ah, per il tacco 12 un po' di plateau ci vuole, altrimenti ci si cammina come una sciancata e sto direttamente sulla punta dell'alluce (non ho il 41 di piede ma un misero 37)


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

[HR][/HR]


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avevo capito e sono il genere che piace a me. Oddio io amo anche quelle dei trans ma in questa occasione resterei sobria altrimenti mi sembrerebbe di essere davvero un'"accompagnatrice"


vero. Accompagnatrice non va bene. Però...vorrei qualcosa ...boh, di più. E' sempre un rischio avere me come statuina, lui lo sa


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> [HR][/HR]


cavolo, belle. Marca?
Osa di più, vediamo che esce fuori


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cavolo, belle. Marca?
> Osa di più, vediamo che esce fuori


sono favolose queste! 
io non so quantoi tu sei eccessiva nelle scarpe! io una cifra quindi metto anche delle robe stranissime!


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sono favolose queste!
> io non so quantoi tu sei eccessiva nelle scarpe! io una cifra quindi metto anche delle robe stranissime!


più strambe sono e più mi piacciono...lascia stare che le scarpe sono una droga... ne assumo con moderazione perché, come sai, costano :smile:
Belle quelle rosse, ecco, il raso mi pare ben più da sera che il suède. 
Ho anche sandali da sera, ma vorrei mettermi i collant, l'ultima volta che (con il tizio in questione) sono andata a fare la statuina con i sandali avevo le gambe blu (come tutte tutte tutte le donne presenti). Mai più.


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

*guarda queste!*


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> più strambe sono e più mi piacciono...lascia stare che le scarpe sono una droga... ne assumo con moderazione perché, come sai, costano :smile:
> Belle quelle rosse, ecco, il raso mi pare ben più da sera che il suède.
> Ho anche sandali da sera, ma vorrei mettermi i collant, l'ultima volta che (con il tizio in questione) sono andata a fare la statuina con i sandali avevo le gambe blu (come tutte tutte tutte le donne presenti). Mai più.



a chi lo dici! altro che droga!


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Mah, tipo, con una roba così si cammina? Magari non verde, sono olivastra, lo detesto (si pandantizza con la mia pelle :risata


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>



cavolo, queste le voglio. Sto giusto giusto tingendo di nero un paio di jeans proprio ora (del tipo: respira poco altrimenti non ce la fai :smile


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cavolo, queste le voglio. Sto giusto giusto tingendo di nero un paio di jeans proprio ora (del tipo: respira poco altrimenti non ce la fai :smile



le sto prendendo tutte su "zalando" costano €73.50  
ho messo come ricerca "scarpe da sera"...dai un'occhiata! ce ne sono una marea


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Mah, tipo, con una roba così si cammina? Magari non verde, sono olivastra, lo detesto (si pandantizza con la mia pelle :risata
> 
> View attachment 6353


:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

Sorry ho sbagliato sito...quelle era su "sarenza"


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :unhappy:


ti fanno schifo le scarpe di Armani o la sfumatura rettiliana delle olivastre? :singleeye:


----------



## Innominata (27 Gennaio 2013)

Conosci Kobi? http://www.google.it/imgres?q=scarp...181&start=0&ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:21,s:0,i:147


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ti fanno schifo le scarpe di Armani o la sfumatura rettiliana delle olivastre? :singleeye:


non mi piacciono..e io adoro il verde! ...eppure bo..non mi piacciono proprio


----------



## Innominata (27 Gennaio 2013)

Io lo conosco perché ho cercato per mari e per terre QUESTE:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us che coincidono molto con il mio stile...


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

cavoli sono stranissime....però va bene che mi piacciono gli eccessi ma io non riuscirei mai a mettere un paio di scarpe simili


----------



## Innominata (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Mah, tipo, con una roba così si cammina? Magari non verde, sono olivastra, lo detesto (si pandantizza con la mia pelle :risata
> 
> View attachment 6353




Primum nihil afflictio supliciumque...mi sa che è un po' difficile monitorare il proprio buonumore dovendo monitorare un'indubitabile afflizione...Senti, io metterei per portare ai massimi livelli benessere gaudioso e stupore, se così dev'essere, quel paio di bellissime ciocie Trippen che io ho e che soddisfano sempre a pieno l'uno e l'altro parametro...
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Conosci Kobi? http://www.google.it/imgres?q=scarp...181&start=0&ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:21,s:0,i:147



:sorpreso: se mi presento con uno di questi modelli mi reagisce così :clava:

e forse non a torto :risata:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Primum nihil afflictio supliciumque...mi sa che è un po' difficile monitorare il proprio buonumore dovendo monitorare un'indubitabile afflizione...Senti, io metterei per portare ai massimi livelli benessere gaudioso e stupore, se così dev'essere, quel paio di bellissime ciocie Trippen che io ho e che soddisfano sempre a pieno l'uno e l'altro parametro...
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Inno! Tacco. T. A. C. C. O. roba da tubino elegante. E tacco che non abbia la forma di scaletta o bambola pieghevole o banana, e non cioce. Ma mi stai facendo divertire un sacco


----------



## Flavia (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Devo andare ad un party alla fine di febbraio. Cioè, devo accompagnare qualcuno ad un party, il genere di roba che non si fa da soli, presente? L'occasione è importante e ufficiale, contatti di lavoro (suoi) etc, molto in tiro, io già mi stresso all'idea, ma tant'è. Indosserò un tubino nero, una seconda pelle, senza maniche, pulito, con lo spacco dietro. Almeno, questa è l'idea e l'abito ce l'ho. Ora, ho bisogno di un paio di scarpe che "spacchino", a contrasto. Ne ho di ogni sorta, ma per questa cosa le vorrei veramente eccessive. Tipo un paio di decolleté (belle alte) nere con le borchie. Tipo gli spunzoni, presente? Magari solo sul tacco, non proprio dappertutto. Insomma, una roba rock, così magari qualcuno di strozza. Ma sono aperta anche ad altre idee (che per ora non ho). Mi aiutate? Non ha troppa importanza il costo (beh, magari scarpe da 1000 euro no).
> 
> Grazie!
> 
> Ah, alte, anche molto alte, ma non da trans. Grazie


ciao
premetto che non ho ancora letto
i preziosi consigli che ti hanno dato le furomani
borchie e spuntoni? npoooooooooooooooooooooooo
se vuoi una scarpa dall'aspetto aggressivo
ti consiglio un tacco rinforzato in acciaio:
ti darà un aspetto elegante ma deciso.
gioca con gli accessori: una collana importante
magari a più fili, che esalti la semplicità
del tuo tubino
i capelli li hai lunghi, o corti?
trucco nude, e metti in primo piano le labbra
con un rossetto dal colore deciso e scuro


----------



## Flavia (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aspetta che ora dò uno sguardo: molte marche che hai postato non so nemmeno cosa siano
> 
> Edit: ho dato un'occhiata, mi pare che nessuna sia il genere che io cercherei! Tacchi troppo grossi, niente sera, etc. Belli gi stivali bassi della trippen, ma belli con i jeans, non a un party...
> 
> ...


orrorre!!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non mi piacciono..e io adoro il verde! ...eppure bo..non mi piacciono proprio


non so, le trovo molto belle. Mai avuto scare così eleganti, ma, dicevo, detesto il verde e poi con il tacco così mi sa che è roba tosta. Cerco ancora, ho visto cose che mi piacciono, ora le posto. Decisamente meno strane di quelle di Innominata


----------



## Flavia (27 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


carinissime!!!!:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> premetto che non ho ancora letto
> i preziosi consigli che ti hanno dato le furomani
> borchie e spuntoni? npoooooooooooooooooooooooo
> ...


ah, io pensavo di fare il contrario: niente collana, al massimo un anello molto grande. Capelli: li ho lunghi e a bocoli, ma magari li tiro su, uno chignon e passa la paura. Trucco smoke leggerrissimo sugli occhi, il resto super nude. Mai rossetto, giusto un lucidalabbra incolore. Per questo dicevo: scarpe. Tutto semplice e pulito, che scivola via, ma scarpe favolose.


----------



## Flavia (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, io pensavo di fare il contrario: niente collana, al massimo un anello molto grande. Capelli: li ho lunghi e a bocoli, ma magari li tiro su, uno chignon e passa la paura. Trucco smoke leggerrissimo sugli occhi, il resto super nude. Mai rossetto, giusto un lucidalabbra incolore. Per questo dicevo: scarpe. Tutto semplice e pulito, che scivola via, ma scarpe favolose.


ok, ma per favore
niente borchie, teschi o spunzoni
che vanno tanto di moda
(perchè mi chiedo io?)


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> orrorre!!!!!!!:smile:


beh, dai, non sono il massimo del bon ton, ma dare dell'orrore a scarpe di Louboutin no, eh...

ero partita da un particolare da cattiva ragazza (tipo il tubino semplice ma di pelle di Angelina Jolie) ma magari seguo i più saggi consigli di Farfalla. Ma non orribili, mai orribili le scarpe del maestro


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ok, ma per favore
> niente borchie, teschi o spunzoni
> che vanno tanto di moda
> (perchè mi chiedo io?)


ah, i teschi! 

porto magliette con i teschi da sempre, ora vanno di moda, che stress. Me le indossano tutte, sono gelosa


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>




meravigliose


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Frivolezza con furore, solo per donne*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, dai, non sono il massimo del bon ton, ma dare dell'orrore a scarpe di Louboutin no, eh...
> 
> ero partita da un particolare da cattiva ragazza (tipo il tubino semplice ma di pelle di Angelina Jolie) ma magari seguo i più saggi consigli di Farfalla. Ma non orribili, mai orribili le scarpe del maestro


Louboutin non è mai un orrore:sly:


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2013)

prezzo 60 euro


----------



## Innominata (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> prezzo 60 euro


 Afflictio maxima!


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Afflictio maxima!


non è nemmeno il mio genere.

Solo scarpe chiare e mai tacco a stiletto o altissimo, roba tipo queste.







o brillantinate


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> prezzo 60 euro



queste le stavo guardando adesso, e il tacco è d'acciaio come sggeriva Flavia (che però le odierà per via delle borchie). Un tacco così, però (che è 12 e sottilissimissimo) è roba tosta da reggere un'intera sera in piedi. E le scarpe sono proprio da provare, costano troppo poco per essere davvero comode. Ma mi piacciono


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Louboutin non è mai un orrore:sly:



d'accordissimo!!! Era un'eresia, eresia!!! :smile:


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Frivolezza con furore, solo per donne*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> d'accordissimo!!! Era un'eresia, eresia!!! :smile:


Già. ....l'unica cosa orribile che hanno è il prezzo


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Frivolezza con furore, solo per donne*



Tebe ha detto:


>


Belle


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Frivolezza con furore, solo per donne*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> queste le stavo guardando adesso, e il tacco è d'acciaio come sggeriva Flavia (che però le odierà per via delle borchie). Un tacco così, però (che è 12 e sottilissimissimo) è roba tosta da reggere un'intera sera in piedi. E le scarpe sono proprio da provare, costano troppo poco per essere davvero comode. Ma mi piacciono


Non farti ingannare dal prezzo. ..spesso ho.comprato scarpe economiche molto.più comode di scarpe pagate molto d più


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Quello che ho trovato (datemi un'opinione, please):



Le prime sono del maestro, mi fanno impazzire. Nere, altissime, semplici davanti e rosse e con la zip dietro. Voto?

Le seconde sono di Paciotti. Mi piacciono molto, ma non so se le ankle boots stiano davvero bene con un tubino per un'occasione da sera elegante. Boh.
Le terze hanno quest particolare sul retro, troppo fru fru?
Quelle rosse sono di una designer, a parte il fatto che tutta nera con le scarpe rosse...non fa un pò pretty woman? Poi, temo il prezzo. Che se tanto mi dà tanto, è maggiore delle Louboutin :unhappy:
Per finire, un grande classico di Valentino. Sembrerei vecchia con una cosa così? E poi, le calze...boh, non saprei.


Poi, le blade (su idea di Flavia) di Casadei. Scarpe costoserrime. Ma prorio errime. 



le ultime (ankle boots) mi sembrano bellissime, ma c'ha sempre 'sta punta mancante, che noia. E il tacco blade è sempre lui: 12 e sottile come uno spillo. Ma di acciaio, lucente, fichissimo.


----------



## Flavia (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, dai, non sono il massimo del bon ton, ma dare dell'orrore a scarpe di Louboutin no, eh...
> 
> ero partita da un particolare da cattiva ragazza (tipo il tubino semplice ma di pelle di Angelina Jolie) ma magari seguo i più saggi consigli di Farfalla. Ma non orribili, mai orribili le scarpe del maestro





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, i teschi! View attachment 6354
> 
> porto magliette con i teschi da sempre, ora vanno di moda, che stress. Me le indossano tutte, sono gelosa





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> queste le stavo guardando adesso, e il tacco è d'acciaio come sggeriva Flavia (che però le odierà per via delle borchie). Un tacco così, però (che è 12 e sottilissimissimo) è roba tosta da reggere un'intera sera in piedi. E le scarpe sono proprio da provare, costano troppo poco per essere davvero comode. Ma mi piacciono


no è vero non le odio
provo solo una sana antipatia
mi sbilancio concedendo grazia alle borchie
ma gli spunzoni sono banditi!!!!


----------



## Flavia (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Quello che ho trovato (datemi un'opinione, please):
> 
> View attachment 6355View attachment 6356View attachment 6357View attachment 6358View attachment 6359
> 
> ...


carine quelle impreziosite dal pizzo
peccato per la punta


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Frivolezza con furore, solo per donne*

Le prime.....assolutamenet le prime


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> View attachment 6355




queste


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Afflictio maxima!


Ti fanno davvero così schifo? A me piacciono un sacco, ma sono proprio da vedere dal vivo. Potrebbero essere in realtà dozzinalissime, ben più che in foto


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>


Belle, molto


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> queste


eh, il maestro...

io ancora non ne ho, di Louboutin, non sono ancora diventata grande . Mia madre aveva le classiche décolleté, sia marroni che nere, belle da morire, ma non ci entro, porca peppina. Quasi quasi le vendo.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Quello che ho trovato (datemi un'opinione, please):
> 
> View attachment 6355View attachment 6356View attachment 6357View attachment 6358View attachment 6359
> 
> ...


Le prime splendide....
Paciotti lo adoro ma per me inavvicinabile


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>


A proposito: che sono? Nome? Costo?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Le prime.....assolutamenet le prime


E basta.....non ne abbiamo detto una diversa


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Le prime splendide....
> Paciotti lo adoro ma per me inavvicinabile


Paciotti lo fanno più o meno dalle mie parti (quelle vere, non dove sono ora). Ho l'accesso allo showroom "per pochi" e ho il numero del campionario. Non che sia in regalo anche così, ma diventa sostenibile (ma nelle Marche fanno tante, tante marche, da Prada a Loriblu etc, sfizi ce ne se possono togliere, di tanto in tanto)


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Frivolezza con furore, solo per donne*



farfalla ha detto:


> E basta.....non ne abbiamo detto una diversa


Infatti che palle ....guardo un film rispondi tu aanche per me


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Frivolezza con furore, solo per donne*



Tebe ha detto:


> non è nemmeno il mio genere.
> 
> Solo scarpe chiare e mai tacco a stiletto o altissimo, roba tipo queste.
> 
> ...


Mi mettete la faccina che vomita per favore:what:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Paciotti lo fanno più o meno dalle mie parti (quelle vere, non dove sono ora). Ho l'accesso allo showroom "per pochi" e ho il numero del campionario. Non che sia in regalo anche così, ma diventa sostenibile (ma nelle Marche fanno tante, tante marche, da Prada a Loriblu etc, sfizi ce ne se possono togliere, di tanto in tanto)


Beata te, invidia vera


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Mi mettete la faccina che vomita per favore:what:


Quoto...


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Beata te, invidia vera


beh, dovessi tu mai riuscire a strappare un paio di giorni, ci andiamo insieme! Ho una cugina, simpaticissima, che è estremamente modaiola e ci fa ottenere gli ingressi e le tessere per ogni showroom della zona :smile:. Da quelli veramente impossibili anche coi prezzi campionario (e ce ne sono, eh) a quelli sfiziosi ma non mortali. Tu organizzati e andiamo a fare le frivole insieme!


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Mi mettete la faccina che vomita per favore:what:


mi associo anche io con la faccina. Scusa, Tebe


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Frivolezza con furore, solo per donne*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, dovessi tu mai riuscire a strappare un paio di giorni, ci andiamo insieme! Ho una cugina, simpaticissima, che è estremamente modaiola e ci fa ottenere gli ingressi e le tessere per ogni showroom della zona :smile:. Da quelli veramente impossibili anche coi prezzi campionario (e ce ne sono, eh) a quelli sfiziosi ma non mortali. Tu organizzati e andiamo a fare le frivole insieme!


Pure iooooooooo


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Quello che ho trovato (datemi un'opinione, please): [...]


voto anch'io per le prime.

 ed esprimo qualche dubbio riguardo al tacco borchiato. anche se, detto da chi va ancora in giro indossando un chiodo che fa saltare in aria i metal detector, può sembrare un controsenso.

bel thread, poi facci sapere. :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Pure iooooooooo


Evvai, facciamo un gruppetto! Grande! Altro che forum tradi sì, tradi no. Più scarpe per tutte (e free potato, sempre)


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> voto anch'io per le prime.
> 
> ed esprimo qualche dubbio riguardo al tacco borchiato. anche se, detto da chi va ancora in giro indossando un chiodo che fa saltare in aria i metal detector, può sembrare un controsenso.
> 
> bel thread, poi facci sapere. :smile:


ciao Mille! Posta anche tu un'idea! Ancora sono alla prima fase, non ho idee precisissime :smile:


----------



## Innominata (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ti fanno davvero così schifo? A me piacciono un sacco, ma sono proprio da vedere dal vivo. Potrebbero essere in realtà dozzinalissime, ben più che in foto


No, che schifo? E' che cadrei con la faccia in avanti dopo appena tre smorfie di dolore...Non che possano nuocermi dodici centimetri, eh? Anzi!! Io arrivo a otto, giusto per avere un'altra visione (o visuale?) del mondo...vado piu' su, direttamente in piattaforma (gommoni da undici dietro e otto davanti) solo quando cucino, in modo da dominare il mio regno...


----------



## Eliade (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Devo andare ad un party alla fine di febbraio. Cioè, devo accompagnare qualcuno ad un party, il genere di roba che non si fa da soli, presente? L'occasione è importante e ufficiale, contatti di lavoro (suoi) etc, molto in tiro, io già mi stresso all'idea, ma tant'è. Indosserò un tubino nero, una seconda pelle, senza maniche, pulito, con lo spacco dietro. Almeno, questa è l'idea e l'abito ce l'ho. Ora, ho bisogno di un paio di scarpe che "spacchino", a contrasto. Ne ho di ogni sorta, ma per questa cosa le vorrei veramente eccessive. Tipo un paio di decolleté (belle alte) nere con le borchie. Tipo gli spunzoni, presente? Magari solo sul tacco, non proprio dappertutto. Insomma, una roba rock, così magari qualcuno di strozza. Ma sono aperta anche ad altre idee (che per ora non ho). Mi aiutate? Non ha troppa importanza il costo (beh, magari scarpe da 1000 euro no).
> 
> Grazie!
> 
> Ah, alte, anche molto alte, ma non da trans. Grazie


Le borchie sul tubino? Non posso proprio leggere 'sta roba! E' un po' difficile darti consigli, siamo proprio agli sgoccioli dei saldi, ti conviene andare in un negozio e vedere quello che trovi. Molti qui hanno già messo le scarpe primaverili, ergo decolté pochissimi! Queste dovrebbero essere della collezione invernale:

Oppure se sai dove acquistarle ci sono queste: http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/it_en/loubi-world/collection-fw-12-13/women.html 
 alcune sono da slurp!!!! 
A me piacciono molto le milady crepe satin...


----------



## Innominata (27 Gennaio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Le borchie sul tubino? Non posso proprio leggere 'sta roba! E' un po' difficile darti consigli, siamo proprio agli sgoccioli dei saldi, ti conviene andare in un negozio e vedere quello che trovi. Molti qui hanno già messo le scarpe primaverili, ergo decolté pochissimi! Queste dovrebbero essere della collezione invernale:
> View attachment 6365
> Oppure se sai dove acquistarle ci sono queste: http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/it_en/loubi-world/collection-fw-12-13/women.html
> alcune sono da slurp!!!!
> A me piacciono molto le milady crepe satin...


Che belli gli Zepita! Gli stivaloni di peluche gialli! Troppo belli, li voglio! Quanto costeranno?


----------



## Eliade (27 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Che belli gli Zepita! Gli stivaloni di peluche gialli! Troppo belli, li voglio! Quanto costeranno?


Non lo avevo nemmeno notato! Non saprei, sicuro per me sarebbero troppo costose.


----------



## Eliade (27 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Che belli gli Zepita! Gli stivaloni di peluche gialli! Troppo belli, li voglio! Quanto costeranno?


ehm si...qui qualche indicazioni: http://lei.excite.it/scarpe-christian-louboutin-2012-prezzi.html

:singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Che belli gli Zepita! Gli stivaloni di peluche gialli! Troppo belli, li voglio! Quanto costeranno?


le Pigalle (classiche décolleté tacco 10) costano sui 400 euro adesso a Parigi; le platform dai 500 in su. Gli stivali costano varie imprecazioni, mai pensato di acquistarli 

Le "mie" con la zip, ve lo dico nei prox giorni. Sicuramente troppo.


----------



## Innominata (27 Gennaio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> ehm si...qui qualche indicazioni: http://lei.excite.it/scarpe-christian-louboutin-2012-prezzi.html
> 
> :singleeye:


Mi sa che rinuncio. Pero' se comprassi un bel drappone di peluche e facessi ricoprire un paio di stivaloni pensionandi? In fondo gli accrocchi sono il mio pane quotidiano!


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> No, che schifo? E' che cadrei con la faccia in avanti dopo appena tre smorfie di dolore...Non che possano nuocermi dodici centimetri, eh? Anzi!! Io arrivo a otto, giusto per avere un'altra visione (o visuale?) del mondo...*vado piu' su, direttamente in piattaforma (gommoni da undici dietro e otto davanti) solo quando cucino, in modo da dominare il mio regno*...


:risata::risata::risata:

per il tacco 12, per me, ci vuole: plateau, il tacco non proprio a spillissimo è benvenuto e comunque assenza assoluta di sanpietrini nel tragitto per raggiungere il posto. E una serata possibilmente sotto le 5 ore. Un tacco 10 può sembrare faccia poca differenza, invece i 2 cm salvano la vita. Ma il tacco 12 è bellissimo...


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ciao Mille! Posta anche tu un'idea! Ancora sono alla prima fase, non ho idee precisissime :smile:


ciao! non so che dire,  c'è tutto in questi post! 
sono confusa dalla mia mancanza di idee.


----------



## babsi (27 Gennaio 2013)

mannaggia mi stavo perdendo il thread dell'anno.... :singleeye:
Anna che ne dici di Vivienne Westwood, la conosci?
lei è molto trasgressiva, sfrontata, se proprio non vuoi badare a spese e buttarti anche su scarpe di stilisti famosi andrei sul suo genere...
prova a scrivere su google Vivienne Westwood shoes, guarda che roba che ti viene fuori...
:carneval:

ti posto qualche modello ok?






queste qui son la sua firma...ne trovi tremila modelli e ci faresti la tua porca figura, sebbene riconosco che sono molto eccentriche ed io personalmente preferirei uno stile più sobrio, però, dato che vuoi che stacchino dal tubino....beh queste staccano di sicuro 

lei cmq è famosa per queste platform...da un po' un'occhiata qui!!






tu pensa che Naomi ci cascò da quei trampoli, durante una sfilata!!






ah io queste ultime qui sotto sotto le provai, sono comodissime, mi sembra fossero pure ad un prezzo accessibile; certo niente di che, magari volevi qualcosa di più trash, ma mi sembrava di volare..


----------



## Flavia (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Evvai, facciamo un gruppetto! Grande! Altro che forum tradi sì, tradi no.* Più scarpe per tutte *(e free potato, sempre)


:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> mannaggia mi stavo perdendo il thread dell'anno.... :singleeye:
> Anna che ne dici di Vivienne Westwood, la conosci?
> lei è molto trasgressiva, sfrontata, se proprio non vuoi badare a spese e buttarti anche su scarpe di stilisti famosi andrei sul suo genere...
> prova a scrivere su google Vivienne Westwood shoes, guarda che roba che ti viene fuori...
> ...


ciao! Certo, Vivienne Westwood è quella degli stivali pirate con le fibbie che portava ai tempi Kate Moss, una pazza scatenata divertentissima. Ma ho dato un'occhiata, non mi sembra che ci sia nulla di adeguato: vorrei sì che stacchessero col tubino, ma già attraverso i vari (saggi) interventi ho moderato di molto l'assunto di partenza e poi, vorrei mantenere il collo integro :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Poi, comunque, non ho capito queste che v'hanno fatto :sonar:



per altro sono utilissime, anzi, magiche. Quando sono sono indossate, hanno il potere di abbassare il livello dei possibili conflitti. Vi diranno sempre e solo di sì, specie se maschi.


----------



## babsi (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Poi, comunque, non ho capito queste che v'hanno fatto :sonar:
> 
> View attachment 6366
> 
> per altro sono utilissime, anzi, magiche. Quando sono sono indossate, hanno il potere di abbassare il livello dei possibili conflitti. Vi diranno sempre e solo di sì, specie se maschi.


gli spunzoni li preferirei dietro, all'altezza del tallone..


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> gli spunzoni li preferirei dietro, all'altezza del tallone..


ma per tirare calci (o minacciare) funziona meglio se ce li hai in punta, fidati


----------



## babsi (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma per tirare calci (o minacciare) funziona meglio se ce li hai in punta, fidati



claro que sì! 
Anna ma hai deciso un po' su ste scarpettine oppure no?


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Poi, comunque, non ho capito queste che v'hanno fatto :sonar:
> 
> View attachment 6366
> 
> per altro sono utilissime, anzi, magiche. Quando sono sono indossate, hanno il potere di abbassare il livello dei possibili conflitti. Vi diranno sempre e solo di sì, specie se maschi.


 poco adatte alla serata direi


----------



## geko (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Devo andare ad un party alla fine di febbraio. Cioè, devo accompagnare qualcuno ad un party, il genere di roba che non si fa da soli, presente? L'occasione è importante e ufficiale, contatti di lavoro (suoi) etc, molto in tiro, io già mi stresso all'idea, ma tant'è. Indosserò un tubino nero, una seconda pelle, senza maniche, pulito, con lo spacco dietro. Almeno, questa è l'idea e l'abito ce l'ho. Ora, ho bisogno di un paio di scarpe che "spacchino", a contrasto. Ne ho di ogni sorta, ma per questa cosa le vorrei veramente eccessive. Tipo un paio di decolleté (belle alte) nere con le borchie. Tipo gli spunzoni, presente? Magari solo sul tacco, non proprio dappertutto. Insomma, una roba rock, così magari qualcuno di strozza. Ma sono aperta anche ad altre idee (che per ora non ho). Mi aiutate? Non ha troppa importanza il costo (beh, magari scarpe da 1000 euro no).
> 
> Grazie!
> 
> Ah, alte, anche molto alte, ma non da trans. Grazie


Party ufficiale con contatti di lavoro importanti e tu vuoi presentarti con le borchie? Allora, chi ti parla è uno che con borchie e robe di pelle va parecchio d'accordo ma che allo stesso tempo è costretto a vestire SEMPRE elegante.
Francamente, fossi la mia accompagnatrice, ti raccomanderei caldamente di evitare ogni genere di eccesso. 
Preferirei che la ragazza al mio fianco per quella serata fosse 'ricordata' come la più raffinata piuttosto che come la più originale... 
Perché per quanto l'originalità possa essere apprezzata in certi ambiti, eleganza e sobrietà vanno di pari passo praticamente sempre. 
Ti fo un esempio all'inverso così magari riesci a metterti nei panni del tuo amico... 
Per te è una serata importante piena di gente rompicoglioni e con la puzza sotto il naso ed io, in qualità di tuo accompagnatore, mi presento con addosso un bel completo scuro di circostanza abbinato a dei mocassini particolarmente strani o, peggio, a delle Converse. Oppure con una cravatta o un panciotto molto eccentrici stile dandy pseudomoderno del cazzo... Tanto per cominciare correrei il rischio di attirare troppo l'attenzione su di ME, quando invece il soggetto più importante sei TU... Quindi, in tal caso, opterei per un paio di scarpe classiche modello derby liscio che mi farebbero passare per quello che ha gusto punto e basta e non come il Lapo Elkan/coglione kitch che ti sei scelta per l'occasione (il che potrebbe dirla lunga anche sulla tua personalità).
Pertanto, non ammazzare un buon abito con degli spunzoni da metallara, mettiti delle scarpe classiche alte quanto basta per 'avvicinarti' alla persona che accompagni (se lui è alto, che so, 175cm, non metterti dei tacchi che ti porterebbero a sovrastrarlo di molto. Se invece tu sei 160cm e lui 190cm vedi di soffrire un po' di più e porta dei tacchi alti quantomeno per non creare un eccessivo dislivello quando lo affianchi). 
Eddai che 'ste cose le sanno tutti. Non ci sono proprio più le donne di una volta eh...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Devo andare ad un party alla fine di febbraio. Cioè, devo accompagnare qualcuno ad un party, il genere di roba che non si fa da soli, presente? L'occasione è importante e ufficiale, contatti di lavoro (suoi) etc, molto in tiro, io già mi stresso all'idea, ma tant'è. Indosserò un tubino nero, una seconda pelle, senza maniche, pulito, con lo spacco dietro. Almeno, questa è l'idea e l'abito ce l'ho. Ora, ho bisogno di un paio di scarpe che "spacchino", a contrasto. Ne ho di ogni sorta, ma per questa cosa le vorrei veramente eccessive. Tipo un paio di decolleté (belle alte) nere con le borchie. Tipo gli spunzoni, presente? Magari solo sul tacco, non proprio dappertutto. Insomma, una roba rock, così magari qualcuno di strozza. Ma sono aperta anche ad altre idee (che per ora non ho). Mi aiutate? Non ha troppa importanza il costo (beh, magari scarpe da 1000 euro no).
> 
> Grazie!
> 
> Ah, alte, anche molto alte, ma non da trans. Grazie


Rosse sono imbattibili.


----------



## babsi (27 Gennaio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Party ufficiale con contatti di lavoro importanti e tu vuoi presentarti con le borchie? Allora, chi ti parla è uno che con borchie e robe di pelle va parecchio d'accordo ma che allo stesso tempo è costretto a vestire SEMPRE elegante.
> Francamente, fossi la mia accompagnatrice, ti raccomanderei caldamente di evitare ogni genere di eccesso.
> Preferirei che la ragazza al mio fianco per quella serata fosse 'ricordata' come la più raffinata piuttosto che come la più originale...
> Perché per quanto l'originalità possa essere apprezzata in certi ambiti, eleganza e sobrietà vanno di pari passo praticamente sempre.
> ...


...
Capito AnnaBlù?
Attento agli zatteroni che scegli...sai com'è, magari passi per la zoccolona russa del magnate sfondato di soldi..
:carneval:
Presente le scene alla Pretty Woman?
Ecco, quella roba lì...

...
:rotfl:

Ma dai geko...!!
Credo che Anna sappia bene come vestirsi, non mi pare tipo volgare, e poi i decoltè anche se altissimi difficilmente sono volgari, mica ti sta dicendo che si mette qualche bello stivalone a mezza coscia da transettone industriale, e su!


----------



## geko (27 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ...
> Capito AnnaBlù?
> Attento agli zatteroni che scegli...sai com'è, magari passi per la zoccolona russa del magnate sfondato di soldi..
> :carneval:
> ...


E chi dice il contrario? Sono certo che AnnaBlume veste benissimo. Solo che, purtroppo, per una serata formale ci si deve vestire formali. Chi vuole andare fuori dalle righe spesso o lo fa male oppure non viene compreso dagli altri presenti. Specie quando si tratta di lavoro.
Io potendo mi presenterei col mitico chiodo, pero no se puede...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> E chi dice il contrario? Sono certo che AnnaBlume veste benissimo. Solo che, purtroppo, per una serata formale ci si deve vestire formali. Chi vuole andare fuori dalle righe spesso o lo fa male oppure non viene compreso dagli altri presenti. Specie quando si tratta di lavoro.
> Io potendo mi presenterei col mitico chiodo, pero no se puede...


Concordo con tutto quel che hai scritto.
Se interessano gli affari bisogna saper rispettare le formalità.


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Party ufficiale con contatti di lavoro importanti e tu vuoi presentarti con le borchie? Allora, chi ti parla è uno che con borchie e robe di pelle va parecchio d'accordo ma che allo stesso tempo è costretto a vestire SEMPRE elegante.
> Francamente, fossi la mia accompagnatrice, ti raccomanderei caldamente di evitare ogni genere di eccesso.
> Preferirei che la ragazza al mio fianco per quella serata fosse 'ricordata' come la più raffinata piuttosto che come la più originale...
> Perché per quanto l'originalità possa essere apprezzata in certi ambiti, eleganza e sobrietà vanno di pari passo praticamente sempre.
> ...


tutto giusto, ma:
mi conosce benissimo, usciamo insieme, è non è la prima volta che mi trascina a questi maledetti parties (mi pare che questo è il IV o forse il V). Sa che è una grande tortura e sa che col "troppo giusto" ci divento matta. Lo sa bene. Io, a parti inverse, se si mettesse un completo serissimo e le converse lo adorerei :smile:. Per altro, ho visto molta molta stravaganza in quelle occasioni: gli uomini sempre serissimi e le donne, specie se non anziane, in mises decisamente più eccentriche. Sembrava di stare in passerella.
Ma, comunque, rigurgiti d'adolescenza a parte, porterò scarpe senza borchie (mi hanno convinto le ragazze) ma, se possibile, con una personalità. Scarpe classiche nere non ce la posso fare. Cioè, posso, ma poi mi dovrei inventare un vestito diverso, più improbabile, più colorato, e non mi va. Inoltre, sarò una delle poche italiane (se non l'unica) e non darà nell'occhio un po' di "uscita dai confini". Anzi, se lo aspettano, e in fondo è un party, non un funerale


----------



## babsi (27 Gennaio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> E chi dice il contrario? Sono certo che AnnaBlume veste benissimo. Solo che, purtroppo, per una serata formale ci si deve vestire formali. Chi vuole andare fuori dalle righe spesso o lo fa male oppure non viene compreso dagli altri presenti. Specie quando si tratta di lavoro.
> Io potendo mi presenterei col mitico chiodo, _pero no se puede.._.



hablas espanol tio??:mexican:


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Frivolezza con furore, solo per donne*



geko ha detto:


> Party ufficiale con contatti di lavoro importanti e tu vuoi presentarti con le borchie? Allora, chi ti parla è uno che con borchie e robe di pelle va parecchio d'accordo ma che allo stesso tempo è costretto a vestire SEMPRE elegante.
> Francamente, fossi la mia accompagnatrice, ti raccomanderei caldamente di evitare ogni genere di eccesso.
> Preferirei che la ragazza al mio fianco per quella serata fosse 'ricordata' come la più raffinata piuttosto che come la più originale...
> Perché per quanto l'originalità possa essere apprezzata in certi ambiti, eleganza e sobrietà vanno di pari passo praticamente sempre.
> ...


Gekino è solo un accessorio eccentrico...in questo caso le scarpe. ...nn fare l'antico


----------



## geko (27 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> hablas espanol *tio*??:mexican:


Preferiría hermano...



Simy ha detto:


> Gekino è solo un accessorio eccentrico...in questo caso le scarpe. ...*nn fare l'antico*


Mah, io per sicurezza mi porto Minerva...


----------



## babsi (27 Gennaio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Preferiría hermano...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aqui se dice tio!!
todo el mundo se llama asì!
tambien entre viejecitos...


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Frivolezza con furore, solo per donne*



geko ha detto:


> Preferiría hermano...
> 
> 
> 
> Mah, io per sicurezza mi porto Minerva...


Ma a me Minerva non da l'impressione di essere antica...anzi a intuito credo che vesta in modo eccentrico


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Gennaio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Party ufficiale con contatti di lavoro importanti e tu vuoi presentarti con le borchie? Allora, chi ti parla è uno che con borchie e robe di pelle va parecchio d'accordo ma che allo stesso tempo è costretto a vestire SEMPRE elegante.
> Francamente, fossi la mia accompagnatrice, ti raccomanderei caldamente di evitare ogni genere di eccesso.
> Preferirei che la ragazza al mio fianco per quella serata fosse 'ricordata' come la più raffinata piuttosto che come la più originale...
> Perché per quanto l'originalità possa essere apprezzata in certi ambiti, eleganza e sobrietà vanno di pari passo praticamente sempre.
> ...




concordo su tutto, 
soprattutto sul neretto


----------



## free (27 Gennaio 2013)

secondo me un modello di scarpe elegante e sexy è il d'orsay, perchè lascia scoperto il collo del piede e chiude solo la punta e il tallone, tipo


























che tra l'altro sono piuttosto comode perchè difficilmente stringono il piede
ma devono piacere


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordo su tutto,
> soprattutto sul neretto


ma sì, mai messo in dubbio, ma da quando un paio di scarpe non semplicemente lisce e nere fanno diventare all'istante Lapo Elkann? Protesto vibratamente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sì, mai messo in dubbio, ma da quando un paio di scarpe non semplicemente lisce e nere fanno diventare all'istante Lapo Elkann?* Protesto vibratamente*



hai ragione :rotfl:


ma sai...io mi fido molto di quel che dice geko, è veramente un viveur trés chic 
nonchè fan dei DT

:up:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Party ufficiale con contatti di lavoro importanti e tu vuoi presentarti con le borchie? Allora, chi ti parla è uno che con borchie e robe di pelle va parecchio d'accordo ma che allo stesso tempo è costretto a vestire SEMPRE elegante.
> Francamente, fossi la mia accompagnatrice, ti raccomanderei caldamente di evitare ogni genere di eccesso.
> Preferirei che la ragazza al mio fianco per quella serata fosse 'ricordata' come la più raffinata piuttosto che come la più originale...
> Perché per quanto l'originalità possa essere apprezzata in certi ambiti, eleganza e sobrietà vanno di pari passo praticamente sempre.
> ...


Quoto
Lei deve accompagnarlo non attirare l'attenzione. Semplicemente essere ammirata e ricordata come la sua accompagnatrice. Altriment finisce che la gente nota lei e non lui


----------



## babsi (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sì, mai messo in dubbio, ma da quando un paio di scarpe non semplicemente lisce e nere fanno diventare all'istante _Lapo Elkann_? Protesto vibratamente



:bleah:

c'è qualcuno a cui quel pirla non stia sui maroni???
che odio quel tizio, madò.
il bello è che ci crede pure.
s'è pure bombato la cugina di fronte a tutta la stampa internazionale..
e vabbè che _"non c'è cosa più divina..."_
però cristo.
vabè mi fermo qui...


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> :bleah:
> 
> c'è qualcuno a cui quel pirla non stia sui maroni???
> che odio quel tizio, madò.
> ...


:quoto:


----------



## Eliade (27 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> :bleah:
> 
> c'è qualcuno a cui quel pirla non stia sui maroni???
> che odio quel tizio, madò.
> ...





Simy ha detto:


> :quoto:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBXlBeKKaLQ [video=youtube;HBXlBeKKaLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBXlBeKKaLQ[/video]Per la gioia di tutte: il frigo bisogna saperlo portare e l'asse nella manica (o qualcosa del genere)....:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Lei deve accompagnarlo non attirare l'attenzione. Semplicemente essere ammirata e ricordata come la sua accompagnatrice. Altriment finisce che la gente nota lei e non lui


ma no che non avrò i riflettori (addosso). Al massimo sarò "ah, XY con chi era?" "con quella ragazza tanto sobria" "ah sì, come era vestita?" "boh, non mi ricordo, sicuramente una cosa semplice, ma aveva delle scarpe favolose"


----------



## lunaiena (27 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> :bleah:
> 
> c'è qualcuno a cui quel pirla non stia sui maroni???
> che odio quel tizio, madò.
> ...



Mhà...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, i teschi! View attachment 6354
> 
> porto magliette con i teschi da sempre, ora vanno di moda, che stress. Me le indossano tutte, sono gelosa



Ma almeno conosci la terribile bandiera del contepinceton?
No eh?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Party ufficiale con contatti di lavoro importanti e tu vuoi presentarti con le borchie? Allora, chi ti parla è uno che con borchie e robe di pelle va parecchio d'accordo ma che allo stesso tempo è costretto a vestire SEMPRE elegante.
> Francamente, fossi la mia accompagnatrice, ti raccomanderei caldamente di evitare ogni genere di eccesso.
> Preferirei che la ragazza al mio fianco per quella serata fosse 'ricordata' come la più raffinata piuttosto che come la più originale...
> Perché per quanto l'originalità possa essere apprezzata in certi ambiti, eleganza e sobrietà vanno di pari passo praticamente sempre.
> ...


Grandioso:up::up::up::up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma almeno conosci la terribile bandiera del contepinceton?
> No eh?



quale parte "solo per donne" non ti era chiara? :clava:      :risata:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quale parte "solo per donne" non ti era chiara? :clava:      :risata:


Chiara a modo mio no?
Ma sono intervenuto solo per i teschi...
se vai sul mio profilo...ivi sventola quella bandiera...
E che mi venga un colpo se non ho sempre e solo indossato quella
quando sapevo che si poteva andare a finire in un certo modo...

Se accetti, ascolta con molta attenzione il discorso di Geko...
Sinceramente molto maschile...

Delle scarpe postate....fin'ora

assieme ad un tubino...

a me sembrano come cavoli a merenda...

e noi uomini siamo molto lineari e poco sofisticati, per cui ricorda che 9 volte su dieci, l'estremo tentativo di apparire figa, si traduce in apparire "ridicola"....

Vedi tu...

Ovvio poi mica tutti gli uomini sono maleducati e cafoni come me, che appena notano qualcosa di strano in una donna...glielo fanno notare ridendole in faccia no?

Ma sento che se c'è una qui dentro che potrebbe sedurmi con il suo look...

Questa è lei: free.

Tu hai parlato di teschi e mi sono sentito evocato...


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chiara a modo mio no?
> Ma sono intervenuto solo per i teschi...
> se vai sul mio profilo...ivi sventola quella bandiera...
> E che mi venga un colpo se non ho sempre e solo indossato quella
> ...



io non sono troppo d'accordo su niente, anche perché, strictu sensu, scarpe "eccessive" come le metti, con un vestito altrettanto eccessivo? Alla faccia della sobrietà! Poi, il mio cavaliere, non ha problemi con scarpe sfiziose, anzi. Foste tutti così come dici, l'alta moda (ma anche la media moda) delle scarpe non esisterebbe. Meritereste la maledizione di Carrie


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io non sono troppo d'accordo su niente, anche perché, strictu sensu, scarpe "eccessive" come le metti, con un vestito altrettanto eccessivo? Alla faccia della sobrietà! Poi, il mio cavaliere, non ha problemi con scarpe sfiziose, anzi. Foste tutti così come dici, l'alta moda (ma anche la media moda) delle scarpe non esisterebbe*. Meritereste la maledizione di Carrie *


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> come la mettiamo con l'emancipazione maschile?
> 
> se vuoi avere successo, devi anche farti approvare da noi, altrimenti non vale!



 Femminismo fu! o emancipazione?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Devo andare ad un party alla fine di febbraio. Cioè, devo accompagnare qualcuno ad un party, il genere di roba che non si fa da soli, presente? L'occasione è importante e ufficiale, contatti di lavoro (suoi) etc, molto in tiro, io già mi stresso all'idea, ma tant'è. Indosserò un tubino nero, una seconda pelle, senza maniche, pulito, con lo spacco dietro. Almeno, questa è l'idea e l'abito ce l'ho. Ora, ho bisogno di un paio di scarpe che "spacchino", a contrasto. Ne ho di ogni sorta, ma per questa cosa le vorrei veramente eccessive. Tipo un paio di decolleté (belle alte) nere con le borchie. Tipo gli spunzoni, presente? Magari solo sul tacco, non proprio dappertutto. Insomma, una roba rock, così magari qualcuno di strozza. Ma sono aperta anche ad altre idee (che per ora non ho). Mi aiutate? Non ha troppa importanza il costo (beh, magari scarpe da 1000 euro no).
> 
> Grazie!
> 
> Ah, alte, anche molto alte, ma non da trans. Grazie



E' da secoli che consiglio mia moglie nel vestirsi, figurati che nei giorni passati, giorni di "sconto" una commessa mi disse, ( e non è stata l'unica) è strano vedere un marito così partecipe nel guardare toccare e consigliare anche mentre la moglie sta provando nel camerino.

Non ho resisto! sono un marito perfetto, si lo sono. 

Ma non vuoi pareri dagli uomini che in fatto di gusto non ne capisco un tubo, e quindi tolgo il disturbo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Le prime.....assolutamenet le prime


le prime forever


----------



## gas (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Devo andare ad un party alla fine di febbraio. Cioè, devo accompagnare qualcuno ad un party, il genere di roba che non si fa da soli, presente? L'occasione è importante e ufficiale, contatti di lavoro (suoi) etc, molto in tiro, io già mi stresso all'idea, ma tant'è. Indosserò un tubino nero, una seconda pelle, senza maniche, pulito, con lo spacco dietro. Almeno, questa è l'idea e l'abito ce l'ho. Ora, ho bisogno di un paio di scarpe che "spacchino", a contrasto. Ne ho di ogni sorta, *ma per questa cosa le vorrei veramente eccessive*. Tipo un paio di decolleté (belle alte) nere *con le borchie*. Tipo gli spunzoni, presente? Magari solo sul tacco, non proprio dappertutto. Insomma,* una roba rock*, così magari qualcuno di strozza. Ma sono aperta anche ad altre idee (che per ora non ho). Mi aiutate? Non ha troppa importanza il costo (beh, magari scarpe da 1000 euro no).
> 
> Grazie!
> 
> Ah, alte, anche molto alte, ma non da trans. Grazie


se posso darti un parere da uomo 

la premessa è che personalmente non amo molto le cose vistose

per cui essendo il tuo un abito a tubino nero, quindi molto semplice ma comunque bello,
lo accosterei ad un paio di scarpe a decoltè con un bel tacco e platò, ma comunque una scarpa senza borchie

in commercio ci sono decoltè molto raffinati senza essere troppo forti che accostati al tuo abito
a mio avviso ti fanno fare una bella figura


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se posso darti un parere da uomo
> 
> la premessa è che personalmente non amo molto le cose vistose
> 
> ...


 Le borchie e i dettagli rock sono stati accantonati posts e posts fa 
Ma basta con queste décolleté semplici che non sapete dire altro, voi. Non è un caso che chiedevo pareri femminili, non ce la potete fare


----------



## gas (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Le borchie e i dettagli rock sono stati accantonati posts e posts fa
> Ma basta con queste décolleté semplici che non sapete dire altro, voi. *Non è un caso che chiedevo pareri femminili*, non ce la potete fare


scusa se mi sono permesso, ma le cose semplici sono sempre le più belle


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> scusa se mi sono permesso, ma le cose semplici sono sempre le più belle


bah, dipende, secondo me. E semplice sopra e semplice sotto e semplice pure il resto diventa banale, per me. Barbosissimo. Scontatissimo. Esattamente la cosa che non voglio :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Le borchie e i dettagli rock sono stati accantonati posts e posts fa
> Ma basta con queste décolleté semplici che non sapete dire altro, voi. Non è un caso che chiedevo pareri femminili, non ce la potete fare


Io credo che esista occasione ed occasione....:smile:
Ho un'infinità di scarpe che i miei amici definiscono eccessive, estrose, anche da zoccola. Ma per le occasioni di lavoro, soprattutto se non devo essere la protagonista, rigorosamente decoltè nere tacco 12 (ne ho un paio di Sergio Rossi che uso solo per certe occasioni)
Le prime sono una via di mezzo più che accettabile:smile:


----------



## gas (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che esista occasione ed occasione....:smile:
> Ho un'infinità di scarpe che i miei amici definiscono eccessive, estrose, anche da zoccola. Ma per le occasioni di lavoro, soprattutto se non devo essere la protagonista, rigorosamente decoltè nere tacco 12 (ne ho un paio di Sergio Rossi che uso solo per certe occasioni)
> Le prime sono una via di mezzo più che accettabile:smile:


niente meno che Sergio Rossi
però..... :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> niente meno che Sergio Rossi
> però..... :smile:


Un regalo di amiche per un compleanno importante, anche queste altrimenti sono fuori dalla mia portata
:smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che esista occasione ed occasione....:smile:
> Ho un'infinità di scarpe che i miei amici definiscono eccessive, estrose, anche da zoccola. Ma per le occasioni di lavoro, soprattutto se non devo essere la protagonista, rigorosamente decoltè nere tacco 12 (ne ho un paio di Sergio Rossi che uso solo per certe occasioni)
> Le prime sono una via di mezzo più che accettabile:smile:



forse non mi sono spiegata bene io. E' un party ufficiale (per lui) con un sacco di contatti importanti, ma è un party, non un pranzo o una cena! In una di queste occasioni, quella che ho accennato delle gambe blu, il 90% delle donne era con abitini leggerissimi e smanicati (o scollatissimi dietro) e sandali gioiello (pienissimo inverno). Con piume, pietre, frizzi e lazzi. Ero stata avvertita e mi sono comportata di conseguenza, rischiando l'assideramento . Ora, questo dovrebbe essere un pochino più "serio", ma insomma, non è la convention dei banchieri 70enni, eh. 
Per quello ho pensato: nero, semplice, elegante e sobrio, pochi o zero accessori, ma scarpe particolari.  Ok, niente metal, ho capito. Ma qualcosa che sfizi sì, altrimenti, che è, una punizione?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> forse non mi sono spiegata bene io. E' un party ufficiale (per lui) con un sacco di contatti importanti, ma è un party, non un pranzo o una cena! In una di queste occasioni, quella che ho accennato delle gambe blu, il 90% delle donne era con abitini leggerissimi e smanicati (o scollatissimi dietro) e sandali gioiello (pienissimo inverno). Con piume, pietre, frizzi e lazzi. Ero stata avvertita e mi sono comportata di conseguenza, rischiando l'assideramento . Ora, questo dovrebbe essere un pochino più "serio", ma insomma, non è la convention dei banchieri 70enni, eh.
> Per quello ho pensato: nero, semplice, elegante e sobrio, pochi o zero accessori, ma scarpe particolari. Ok, niente metal, ho capito. Ma qualcosa che sfizi sì, altrimenti, che è, una punizione?


Ma l'eleganza e la sobrietà sono una punizione?
sono abituata a indossare scarpe eccessive e spesso lo vedo fare anche a party, cene, eventi di lavoro. 
Io credo che ogni luogo preveda l'abbigliamento giusto e se c'è gente che ama svaccare anche in questi luoghi preferisco essere notata per una elegante sobrietà
Se poi alla festa accompagno qualcuno, ancora di più.
Dopodichè ripeto le scarpe che hanno postato sono tutte o quasi di mio gradimento ma solo la prima mi sembra perfetta.


----------



## free (28 Gennaio 2013)

mettiti le demonia zombie, tacco 12 http://www.demonia.co.uk/demonia-footwear/demonia-womens-screen-print-shoes.html
tipo queste



*More Views*



*Demonia Women's Gothic Screen Print Court Shoes Zombie 02 with High Heel and Concealed Mini-Platform*

Regular Price: £60.00
Special Price: £54.00
*Demonia Women's Gothic Screen Print Court Shoes Zombie 01 with High Heel and Mini-Platform*

Regular Price: £60.00
Special Price: £54.00
*Demonia Zombie 103 Open Toe and Heel Lace-Up Calf Boots with Screen Print Decoration*

Regular Price: £86.00
Special Price: £77.40
*Demonia Zombie 09 Mary-Jane Court Shoes with Peep-Toe and Mini-Platform in Black Matt Screen Print*

Regular Price: £68.00
Special Price: £61.20


*Product Tags*

Add Your Tags:
Add Tags
Use spaces to separate tags. Use single quotes (') for phrases.









​


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma l'eleganza e la sobrietà sono una punizione?
> sono abituata a indossare scarpe eccessive e spesso lo vedo fare anche a party, cene, eventi di lavoro.
> Io credo che in ogni luogo preveda l'abbigliamento giusto e se c'è gente che ama svaccare anche in questi luoghi preferisco essere notata per una elegante sobrietà
> Se poi alla festa accompagno qualcuno, ancora di più.
> Dopodichè ripeto le scarpe che hanno postato sono tutte o quasi di mio gradimento ma solo la prima mi sembra perfetta.



capito :smile:. Forse sono io che ho un problema col tutto nero e sobrio. Lo trovo adeguato solo ad un funerale, cosa che non è. Ho anche io décolleté nere perfette che tiro fuori con parsimonia, ma non le abbinerei mai ad un tubino semplicissimo e senza gioielli né altro. Credo sia una questione di opinioni, ma si vestiva così mia mamma e...era bellissima, ma molto signora. Io non me la sento ancora, non è ancora nelle mie corde. Poi, anche io detesto lo "svacco" e in quelle occasioni ho visto alcuni orrori. Però, qualcosa che mi diverta un pochino di più lo trovo più vicino al mio modo. Comunque grazie dei consigli, nei prox giorni faccio un giro e vedo di concretizzare, poi racconto che danni ho fatto :singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> mettiti le demonia zombie, tacco 12 http://www.demonia.co.uk/demonia-footwear/demonia-womens-screen-print-shoes.html
> tipo queste
> 
> 
> ...


Carine, poco adatte secondo me. e il tacco è al massimo un 10


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


>


ammazza, belle, che saranno, 14? 16? . La suola rossa è quella del maestro o cosa?


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Carine, poco adatte secondo me. e il tacco è al massimo un 10


d'accordissimo, carine ma non le vedo adatte.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ammazza, belle, che saranno, 14? 16? . La suola rossa è quella del maestro o cosa?


Non lo so se sono sue. Le ho viste su internet ora vedo. Credo 14 ma il plateau è alto non dovrebbe essere un problema portarle


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' da secoli che consiglio mia moglie nel vestirsi, figurati che nei giorni passati, giorni di "sconto" una commessa mi disse, ( e non è stata l'unica) è strano vedere un marito così partecipe nel guardare toccare e consigliare anche mentre la moglie sta provando nel camerino.
> 
> Non ho resisto! sono un marito perfetto, si lo sono.
> 
> Ma non vuoi pareri dagli uomini che in fatto di gusto non ne capisco un tubo, e quindi tolgo il disturbo.


Infatti...e mo basta con sta scusa che i reggicalze sono scomodi....e le calze scendono ?

Quando finalmente sei riuscito a trascinarla nel camerino è cosa fatta....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo so se sono sue. Le ho viste su internet ora vedo. Credo 14 ma il plateau è alto non dovrebbe essere un problema portarle


Sono di Christian Louboutin....ho visto solo ora il prezzo 755 €


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> mettiti le demonia zombie, tacco 12 http://www.demonia.co.uk/demonia-footwear/demonia-womens-screen-print-shoes.html
> tipo queste
> 
> 
> ...


ah free...vieni a trovarmi con quella addosso...
sono molti sintoniche con i miei boxer....
bellissimeeeeeeee


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono di Christian Louboutin....ho visto solo ora il prezzo 755 €


eh, infatti mi pareva. Non è il costo, eh. E' che non mi piacciono abbastanza :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, infatti mi pareva. Non è il costo, eh. E' che non mi piacciono abbastanza :risata::risata::risata:


Ovvio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti...e mo basta con sta scusa che i reggicalze sono scomodi....e le calze scendono ?
> 
> Quando finalmente sei riuscito a trascinarla nel camerino è cosa fatta....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma quale camerino! aòh!! eventualmente bagno.... pineta a cercare pigne  nsomma va! ma nel camerino no!! se entra la commessa ho paura di dirgli si accomodi! :rotfl: 







































Con conseguente calcio nei paesi bassi da parte di mia moglie.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


>


Paciotti, vè? Aggressive :up:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


>


Bellllllleeeeeeee, :smile:
Anche se io fatico a camminare con il plateau più piccolo della pianta del piede.


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

*annab*

scusa se sporco il tredì.

Annuccia, sabato ho traghettato, erano le 9 del mattino, pioveva a dirotto. Ma tu dove caspita eri?
ti ho aspettato 5 minuti, invano. 
non avevamo detto che ci saremmo visti al bar N..........o, non faccio il nome per evitare i curiosi.

sono poi ritornato sabato notte, alle 2.30, ti ho aspettato al solito bar, quello di prima, ma non mi hai raggiunto.

poi non dire che la tazza rimane sempre senza biscotto ed il the ti fa acidità.


grazie Annb. 


p.s. Annuccia, bedda, nel caso volessi rispondermi fallo al club.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bellllllleeeeeeee, :smile:
> Anche se io fatico a camminare con il plateau più piccolo della pianta del piede.


d'accordissimo di nuovo! Impssibile fare un passo non dico sciolto, ma nemmeno non stentato, per me. Boccio. Ma bellebellebellebelle


----------



## Annuccia (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Paciotti, vè? Aggressive :up:


paciotti la mia passione....


----------



## Annuccia (28 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> scusa se sporco il tredì.
> 
> Annuccia, sabato ho traghettato, erano le 9 del mattino, pioveva a dirotto. Ma tu dove caspita eri?
> ti ho aspettato 5 minuti, invano.
> ...



non mi pare che eravamo daccordo....
appena ti ho dato indicazioni sul parcheggio(per lasciare la tua auto)
ti sei dileguato...
non mi pare avessimo appuntamente al bar.....

quale club?


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> secondo me un modello di scarpe elegante e sexy è il d'orsay, perchè lascia scoperto il collo del piede e chiude solo la punta e il tallone, tipo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bello, il modello d'Orsay e sono d'accordo con te, è elegantissimo, ma io vorrei il plateau e mi sento più a mio agio con scarpe più chiuse. Quelle rosse e ciclamino mi piacciono un sacco (ma non per questa occasione). Grazie! :smile:


----------



## Annuccia (28 Gennaio 2013)

visto che quelle erano scomode......


----------



## Annuccia (28 Gennaio 2013)

delirio.....
le mie preferite le seconde.....sono estive...certo...

mammamia quanto sono belle...
le adoro...


(ho la bava)


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> visto che quelle erano scomode......



Queste sono più scomode, visto che manca il rialzo nelle dita... ops mi ritiro sono un masculo.


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non mi pare che eravamo daccordo....
> appena ti ho dato indicazioni sul parcheggio(per lasciare la tua auto)
> ti sei dileguato...
> non mi pare avessimo appuntamente al bar.....
> ...


il club dei terra terra, così non sporchiamo qua.


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Queste sono più scomode, visto che manca il rialzo nelle dita... ops mi ritiro sono un masculo.



claudio, anche tu, dai. vai fuori.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Devo andare ad un party alla fine di febbraio. Cioè, devo accompagnare qualcuno ad un party, il genere di roba che non si fa da soli, presente? L'occasione è importante e ufficiale, contatti di lavoro (suoi) etc, molto in tiro, io già mi stresso all'idea, ma tant'è. Indosserò un tubino nero, una seconda pelle, senza maniche, pulito, con lo spacco dietro. Almeno, questa è l'idea e l'abito ce l'ho. Ora, ho bisogno di un paio di scarpe che "spacchino", a contrasto. Ne ho di ogni sorta, ma per questa cosa le vorrei veramente eccessive. Tipo un paio di decolleté (belle alte) nere con le borchie. Tipo gli spunzoni, presente? Magari solo sul tacco, non proprio dappertutto. Insomma, una roba rock, così magari qualcuno di strozza. Ma sono aperta anche ad altre idee (che per ora non ho). Mi aiutate? Non ha troppa importanza il costo (beh, magari scarpe da 1000 euro no).
> 
> Grazie!
> 
> Ah, alte, anche molto alte, ma non da trans. Grazie






Con un tubino nero metterei queste ....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

mi dite come fate a mettere le foto?
Io riesco solo con il copy e incolla e non sempre


----------



## Annuccia (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> mi dite come fate a mettere le foto?
> Io riesco solo con il copy e incolla e non sempre


clicca sull'immagin e fai copia.....beh acune immagini sono protette e non te le fa copiare..può darsi...


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Con un tubino nero metterei queste ....


no, dai...semplici Mary Jane...allora preferisco, e di molto, décolleté semplici e perfette. O meglio ancora preferisco rimanere a casa


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, dai...semplici Mary Jane...allora preferisco, e di molto, décolleté semplici e perfette. O meglio ancora preferisco rimanere a casa


Boccio anch'io


----------



## Annuccia (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, dai...semplici Mary Jane...allora preferisco, e di molto, décolleté semplici e perfette. O meglio ancora preferisco rimanere a casa


le hai viste le mie...(non quelle estive)


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, dai...semplici Mary Jane...allora preferisco, e di molto, décolleté semplici e perfette. O meglio ancora preferisco rimanere a casa





farfalla ha detto:


> Boccio anch'io


idem


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, dai...semplici Mary Jane...allora preferisco, e di molto, décolleté semplici e perfette. O meglio ancora preferisco rimanere a casa



Se vesto semplice mi piace essere tutta in tono...
Ma perchè poi proprio un tubino nero?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Con un tubino nero metterei queste ....


Se indossi queste usciamo io e te...
Che ne dici?
Ma sei sicura di riuscire a portarle eh?
Le taglialegna sono abituate agli scarponi di montagna
queste sono scarpe da cittadina...

Ma sono carine...
Ti quoto...

Ok lascio free per tornare a correre dietro a te...

ciao mela...eheheheh...:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se indossi queste usciamo io e te...
> Che ne dici?
> Ma sei sicura di riuscire a portarle eh?
> Le taglialegna sono abituate agli scarponi di montagna
> ...



Davvero?
Ma sicuro che non devo segarle per non farti fare brutta figura?


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se vesto semplice mi piace essere tutta in tono...
> Ma perchè poi proprio un tubino nero?


Perché è semplice, essenziale, molto molto elegante (non l'ho certo comperato da Zara ), posso metterci i collant sebbene sia senza maniche e mi consente di "strafare" con le scarpe. E perché ce l'ho già, dato non da sottovalutare 

il mio tubino nero è come le scarpe di S. Rossi di Farfalla: fa la sua elegante porca figura con rigorosa essenzialità.


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque vi odio...mi sta venendo il raptus di acquisto scarpe selvaggio...:incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Comunque vi odio...mi sta venendo il raptus di acquisto scarpe selvaggio...:incazzato:



Io domenica mi sbizzarisco.....non hai idea


----------



## free (28 Gennaio 2013)

non avevo visto che volevi il plateau
che peraltro io non metto, perchè non riesco a camminare:singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Perché è semplice, essenziale, molto molto elegante (non l'ho certo comperato da Zara ), posso metterci i collant sebbene sia senza maniche e mi consente di "strafare" con le scarpe. E perché ce l'ho già, dato non da sottovalutare
> 
> il mio tubino nero è come le scarpe di S. Rossi di Farfalla: fa la sua elegante porca figura con rigorosa essenzialità.



capito ...
sarà perchè io non ci sto bene con qualcosa di elegante 
e preferisco non strafare in niente per non essere notata...
che già è inevitabile non venire notata ,per la mia gaffaggine:smile:


Ma si parla di te...


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Comunque vi odio...mi sta venendo il raptus di acquisto scarpe selvaggio...:incazzato:


Taci. Qui il raptus mi investe come un uragano :incazzato:


l'utima volta che sono uscita (dalle mie parti, showrooms etc) per cercare SOLO un paio di semplici francesine da portare al lavoro con i pantaloni, sono tornata a casa con due e dico due paia di stivali da panterona, un paio di décolleté blu elettrico e niente francesine. :unhappy: Il bancomat non ha ringraziato e sono ancora senza francesine. Poi dicono che a casa non torno mai. Chissà perché.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Davvero?
> Ma sicuro che non devo segarle per non farti fare brutta figura?


Ma che cafona...
COme osi parlarmi così eh?
Cos'è tutta questa confidenza eh?

Io non faccio MAI bella figura...

Per cui non me ne curo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che cafona...
> COme osi parlarmi così eh?
> Cos'è tutta questa confidenza eh?
> 
> ...


Ma le altre staranno tutte con giocatori di basket per potersi permettere 12 o 14 cm.


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io domenica mi sbizzarisco.....non hai idea


io domenica non posso...inizio il corso..
ma sabato mattina mi sa che una capatina al centro commerciale la faccio... 



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Taci. Qui il raptus mi investe come un uragano :incazzato:
> 
> 
> l'utima volta che sono uscita (dalle mie parti, showrooms etc) per cercare SOLO un paio di semplici francesine da portare al lavoro con i pantaloni, sono tornata a casa con due e dico due paia di stivali da panterona, un paio di décolleté blu elettrico e niente francesine. :unhappy: Il bancomat non ha ringraziato e sono ancora senza francesine. Poi dicono che a casa non torno mai. Chissà perché.



a chi lo dici!
io presa da un raptus quest'estate ho trovato un negozietto che aveva messo tutte le scarpe in saldo per chiusura attività (ma scarpe anche a 30€)...ti devo dire come è andata a finire?


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma le altre staranno tutte con giocatori di basket per potersi permettere 12 o 14 cm.


io sto da sola...
e cmq me ne frego 
considera che sono già anche alta di mio....


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io sto da sola...
> e cmq me ne frego
> considera che sono già anche alta di mio....


A me non piace sentirmi superiore a un uomo anche fisicamente :rotfl:
:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma le altre staranno tutte con giocatori di basket per potersi permettere 12 o 14 cm.



Sinceramente? No. Ma non mi faccio il problema della sua altezza. Adoro i tacchi alti e quindi anche se lo supero sinceramente non mi interessa. E in tutta sincerità mi auguro di frequentare uomini che non si sentono sminuiti se vengono superati in altezza


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io sto da sola...
> e cmq me ne frego
> considera che sono già anche alta di mio....


Inutile.....o scrivi tu o scrivo io


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sinceramente? No. Ma non mi faccio il problema della sua altezza. Adoro i tacchi alti e quindi anche se lo supero sinceramente non mi interessa. E in tutta sincerità mi auguro di frequentare uomini che non si sentono sminuiti se vengono superati in altezza


:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tubino o non tubino, party o non party, io queste le vorrei tanto. Ma proprio tanto. 

Farfalla, quanto farebbero schifo col tubino sopradetto? Quanto? Quanto inadeguate? Perché lo so anche io che non vanno bene... e non sono nemmeno troppo una fan di ankle boots ma...sbav sbav sbav


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che cafona...
> COme osi parlarmi così eh?
> Cos'è tutta questa confidenza eh?
> 
> ...




sei perfetto manco io faccio mai bella figura:rotfl:
Che ne dici di un appuntamento??














Ok no ...vabbè ...io ci provo


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Tubino o non tubino, party o non party, io queste le vorrei tanto. Ma proprio tanto.
> 
> Farfalla, quanto farebbero schifo col tubino sopradetto? Quanto? Quanto inadeguate? Perché lo so anche io che non vanno bene... e non sono nemmeno troppo una fan di ankle boots ma...sbav sbav sbav
> View attachment 6372View attachment 6373View attachment 6374



no queste col tubino no! 

sono meravigliose però :inlove:


----------



## Annuccia (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Tubino o non tubino, party o non party, io queste le vorrei tanto. Ma proprio tanto.
> 
> Farfalla, quanto farebbero schifo col tubino sopradetto? Quanto? Quanto inadeguate? Perché lo so anche io che non vanno bene... e non sono nemmeno troppo una fan di ankle boots ma...sbav sbav sbav
> View attachment 6372View attachment 6373View attachment 6374



.sbav,


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma le altre staranno tutte con giocatori di basket per potersi permettere 12 o 14 cm.



Se piace il tacco alto lo metti e basta ...
mica guardi con chi stai...


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma le altre staranno tutte con giocatori di basket per potersi permettere 12 o 14 cm.


io non sono in coppia, come Simy e non me ne curo come Farfalla. Il mio amico è molto alto, non è comunque un problema. Io voorei in ogni caso un tacco 12, oltre mi sa un po' troppo da trans, e col 12 arrivo a circa 1,82. Non è una statura che mette troppo in difficoltà la media degli uomini, credo.


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io non sono in coppia, come Simy e non me ne curo come Farfalla. Il mio amico è molto alto, non è comunque un problema. Io voorei in ogni caso un tacco 12, oltre mi sa un po' troppo da trans, e col 12 arrivo a circa 1,82. Non è una statura che mette troppo in difficoltà la media degli uomini, credo.


siamo li..io col 12 arrivo a 1.84


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2013)

peccato per la punta aperta


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Tubino o non tubino, party o non party, io queste le vorrei tanto. Ma proprio tanto.
> 
> Farfalla, quanto farebbero schifo col tubino sopradetto? Quanto? Quanto inadeguate? Perché lo so anche io che non vanno bene... e non sono nemmeno troppo una fan di ankle boots ma...sbav sbav sbav
> View attachment 6372View attachment 6373View attachment 6374



a me piacciono molto
Se il tubino è corto secondo me si può assolutamente fare
approvate:up:


----------



## Annuccia (28 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>



basta vi prego......



basta...
pietà......


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> siamo li..io col 12 arrivo a 1.84


Io ti batto di 1 cm


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


:up:


----------



## Annuccia (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ti matto di 1 cm


io sono nana.....


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2013)

queste mi piacciono molto...ma non sono convinta col tubino.. 
senti ma ci posti una foto del tubino?


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


belle!!!!! Più di quelle da "spagnola" col pezzo mancante 

PS: ma dove va, prima o poi le mani ce le metto sulle scarpe del maestro, eh...


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> a me piacciono molto
> Se il tubino è corto secondo me si può assolutamente fare
> approvate:up:


Un cm sotto il ginocchio, insomma appena il ginocchio finisce. Più bon ton di così...:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> belle!!!!! Più di quelle da "spagnola" col pezzo mancante
> 
> PS: ma dove va, prima o poi le mani ce le metto sulle scarpe del maestro, eh...



pure io...prima o poi la pazzia la faccio


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> pure io...prima o poi la pazzia la faccio



dimmi quando, che in due ci si fa coraggio


----------



## Annuccia (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> dimmi quando, che in due ci si fa coraggio



figurati in tre..................................


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> dimmi quando, che in due ci si fa coraggio


non mi istigare ti prego...

vabbè ho capito stasera vado da mamma e le consegno ufficialmente il mio bancomat


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non mi istigare ti prego...
> 
> vabbè ho capito stasera vado da mamma e le consegno ufficialmente il mio bancomat



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> figurati in tre..................................


formiamo il club!

Aspè, che ora torno indietro nel 3d per vedere bene le scarpe che hai postato.


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2013)

guarda questeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
c'è poco da ridere!


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> delirio.....
> le mie preferite le seconde.....sono estive...certo...
> 
> mammamia quanto sono belle...
> ...


ti piaccioni i sandali gioiello, eh? 
Con un paio di queste trappole, d'inverno, le mie gambe divennero blu  
Io ce li ho colorati, sia di Loriblu che di Miu Miu, ma il genere è proprio quello. Belli belli!

invece, le décoll con le borchiette, carine ma non mi fanno impazzire e poi le (altre) fanciulle m'hanno ricondotte alla ragione. Niente rock, né metal, né borchie né spuntoni. Prenditela con loro


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda questeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> c'è poco da ridere!



ma se tu insisti così ci tocca comperarle davvero ora immediatamente !!! Contieniti


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma se tu insisti così ci tocca comperarle davvero ora immediatamente !!! Contieniti



vabbè la smetto...
tiè beccate sta schifezza


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè la smetto...
> tiè beccate sta schifezza



:bleah: . Ma sul serio vuoi chiudere così in bruttezza il 3D frivolo dell'anno? Nooooooooooooo :incazzato:

e poi, co' 'ste cose orribbbbbili come ci si cammina, balzellando? Perché altro modo, io, non vedo


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Un cm sotto il ginocchio, insomma appena il ginocchio finisce. Più bon ton di così...:unhappy:


Bocciate allora quelle approvate prima
Tagliano la gamba...anche se sei alta e slanciata
Torniamo a una decoltèe


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda questeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> c'è poco da ridere!





Sgtrepitose: Anna queste sono perfette:smile:


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :bleah: . Ma sul serio vuoi chiudere così in bruttezza il 3D frivolo dell'anno? Nooooooooooooo :incazzato:



ma come sono andata pure a cercarle verdi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> figurati in tre..................................



4....che fate mi lasciate a casa?


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bocciate allora quelle approvate prima
> Tagliano la gamba...anche se sei alta e slanciata
> Torniamo a una decoltèe


ci faccio l'orlo???? Magari temporaneo? Essuuuuuuuuù


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bocciate allora quelle approvate prima
> Tagliano la gamba...anche se sei alta e slanciata
> Torniamo a una decoltèe



svelo l'arcano: le gonne a mezzo ginocchio o simili mi stanno da schifo. O mezza coscia (che mi stanno benissimo, ma capisci bene che non sempre va bene) o appena il ginocchio finisce. La sorte è triste, alle volte. Ma per le ab con i fiori al laser di Paciotti, faccio qualsiasi cosa


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sgtrepitose: Anna queste sono perfette:smile:


hm, mi piacciono di più quelle con la zip (le Rolandzip, ora so anche il nome ). Queste sono belle, ma l'idea del finto corsetto e col colore chiaro mi piace di meno


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ci faccio l'orlo???? Magari temporaneo? Essuuuuuuuuù


Ma no.....io lo trovo molto elegante appena sotto il ginocchio, devi solo cambiare le scarpe


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no.....io lo trovo molto elegante appena sotto il ginocchio, devi solo cambiare le scarpe


che palle, 'sta storia non finirà mai


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> che palle, 'sta storia non finirà mai



Io mi sto divertendo un casino..........Almeno penso a ste cazzate e non penso ad altro


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io mi sto divertendo un casino..........Almeno penso a ste cazzate e non penso ad altro


eh...ma io oggi vorrei anche lavorare per, che so, 6 o 7 minuti 
è che anche io mi sto divertendo un sacco!


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io mi sto divertendo un casino..........Almeno penso a ste cazzate e non penso ad altro





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh...ma io oggi vorrei anche lavorare per, che so, 6 o 7 minuti
> è che anche io mi sto divertendo un sacco!


ahaahaha certo che noi donne come si parla di scarpe non capiamo più niente! 
(oddio...noi 3 di sicuro...le altre latitano)


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chiara a modo mio no?
> Ma sono intervenuto solo per i teschi...
> se vai sul mio profilo...ivi sventola quella bandiera...
> E che mi venga un colpo se non ho sempre e solo indossato quella
> ...



mi ero persa questo


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Allora, nuova idea del male.

fase A) queste, che come vedi sono a metà fra decoll e ankle. Una roba che non si sa bene, ma scopre a tratti il collo del piede, libera la caviglia e non mi pare che tagli troppo la gamba. Sempre Paciotti



fase B) ho un'amica cara, diplomata a Velenza Po, che realizza gioielli e monili. Roba strana e anche molto stranissima, veramente molto bella, con ogni materiale, anche la carta se si vuole. Metalli, vetro, argento, plastica, tutto.
Le facco fare due cose: un monile da agganciare sull'ultimo cinturino di una delle due scarpe (la sin) e un anello, grande, da mettere a dx, che riprenda lo stesso concetto, magari non proprio identici ma assolutamente coordinabili. Tipo un fiore (in questo periodo mi ha preso la bucolicità, che ne so, magari passa presto)
Poste cose a caso prese a caso dal web a caso. Il primo fiore mi piace tantissimo



eh? Sono un genio del male o una scema totale? A volte coincidono...


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Allora, nuova idea del male.
> 
> fase A) queste, che come vedi sono a metà fra decoll e ankle. Una roba che non si sa bene, ma scopre a tratti il collo del piede, libera la caviglia e non mi pare che tagli troppo la gamba. Sempre Paciotti
> 
> ...


:up:


ps. mi presenti la tua amica?


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> ps. mi presenti la tua amica?


ma certo !!!! :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Allora, nuova idea del male.
> 
> fase A) queste, che come vedi sono a metà fra decoll e ankle. Una roba che non si sa bene, ma scopre a tratti il collo del piede, libera la caviglia e non mi pare che tagli troppo la gamba. Sempre Paciotti
> 
> ...


Approvate:up:



Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> ps. mi presenti la tua amica?


Anche a me


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ahaahaha certo che noi donne come si parla di scarpe non capiamo più niente!
> (oddio...noi 3 di sicuro...le altre latitano)


anche Annuccia sta un pezzetto avanti, eh 

tornerà, tornerà

anche Free e Tebe hanno dato il loro bel contributo! Luna...non mi esprimo :singleeye:
Mille...stasera passa, me lo sento


----------



## Annuccia (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anche Annuccia sta un pezzetto avanti, eh
> 
> tornerà, tornerà
> 
> ...



eccomi...oggi non ho concluso una cippa
...
fa niente...
non rimandare a domani quel che benissimo puoi fare dopodomani...



non mi va di far nulla insomma...

pensavo che devo comprare una bella scarpiera....le mie scarpe soffrono seminate di qua e di la....


(io le compro ovunque..quando posso mi permetto i lussi altrimenti basta che mi piacciono li prendo ovunque....anche scomode, anche se soffro...le adoro...)


quando ci sono le svendite...quando c'è quel negozio che sta per chiudere per fallimento o cambio gestione....io sono li pronta.


mio marito dice che sono malata...


ma adoro anche quelle sportive, quelle comodissime ...mocassini, ballerine..e le infradito poi.....d'estate sono la mia droga...


basta basta...




basta.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> sei perfetto manco io faccio mai bella figura:rotfl:
> Che ne dici di un appuntamento??
> 
> 
> ...


E perchè no?
Tanto se sei nana
mi piaci no?
Perchè donna nana
tutta tana no?

Del resto ci sono i treni, gli aerei....

E donna sia
avvenga secondo i tuoi desideri

ma ricordati che sono molto subdolo e intortatore
e finirai anche tu nell'annovero 

di quelle che piangono
e si lamentano

che il conte
ha fatto loro la bua!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Salomè (28 Gennaio 2013)

Queste stanno bene con un tubino nero bon ton 
Una sola parola: Dukas!





Edit: lascio i link perchè non riesco ad inserire le immagini: http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...up=&vendorColor=&season=actual&seasProdID=57I
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...up=&vendorColor=&season=actual&seasProdID=57I


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anche Annuccia sta un pezzetto avanti, eh
> 
> tornerà, tornerà
> 
> ...


Si, eccomi. 
Non ce la faccio a reggere questo 3d, soprattutto con il portafogli nelle vicinanze.
Qualcuno ha presente "La casa 2"? La scena della mano indemoniata: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S5WsnfOxhI (chi non ama il sangue, non clicchi sul link). Ecco, più o meno finisce così ogni volta che entro qui per gli aggiornamenti. 


   


 ​


----------



## babsi (28 Gennaio 2013)

con queste sarai la regina della finezza...fidati di me...:carneval:








ahahah


----------



## babsi (28 Gennaio 2013)

oppure queste...da vera pornostar..:up:


----------



## babsi (28 Gennaio 2013)

oppure fatti insegnare dalla vera regina del trash..tale taylor momsen..

della serie sadomaso rulez..


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Paura, orrore e disappunto massimo. Un'altra così, *Babsi*, e ti inseguo con le faccine peggiori che ho


----------



## babsi (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Paura, orrore e disappunto massimo. Un'altra così, *Babsi*, e ti inseguo con le faccine peggiori che ho View attachment 6391


ahahah
ma io l'ho fatto apposta :carneval:

e cmq ste cosine trash a me piacciono
certo
non le comprerei mai
anche perchè non saprei come e dove metterle
e riconosco che sono di una volgarità unica e disumana
MA se fossi una star come la signorina in questione
non me ne fregherebbe una cippa e mi toglierei lo sfizietto
magari per indossarle in qualche club a tema 
certo la signorinella lì in foto è abbastanza eccessiva
più che altro se ci andasse in giro una personale normale vconciata come lei la arresterebbero per battonaggio molesto
ma si sa
loro so vip
...
:carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ahahah
> ma io l'ho fatto apposta :carneval:
> 
> e cmq ste cosine trash a me piacciono
> ...


e a me hanno detto di tutto sulle decoll con le borchie e spunzoni...:incazzato:     

altro che battonaggio!  Che roba orribile XD


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Salomè ha detto:


> Queste stanno bene con un tubino nero bon ton
> Una sola parola: Dukas!
> 
> 
> ...



Interessanti! Magari non le compererei, ma hai azzecato il 3D ben più di Babsi :risata:
Grazie


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si, eccomi.
> Non ce la faccio a reggere questo 3d, soprattutto con il portafogli nelle vicinanze.
> Qualcuno ha presente "La casa 2"? La scena della mano indemoniata: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S5WsnfOxhI (chi non ama il sangue, non clicchi sul link). Ecco, più o meno finisce così ogni volta che entro qui per gli aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...


che belle Mille! Le terze (tacco rosso) le avevo già viste da un paio di giorni, mi piacciono molto, ma il tacco è veramente tanto tanto sottile...il tacco come le seconde mi pare più umano. Ma belle, il giusto plateau, tutto! Grazie anche a te


----------



## babsi (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Interessanti! Magari non le compererei, ma hai azzecato il 3D ben più di Babsi :risata:
> Grazie


Anna ma su pensi davvero che ti consiglierei di metterti na roba simile ad una festa?
ho postato roba volutamente OT e fuori luogo..
non erano consigli seri
nemmeno quando dicevo di Vivienne
insomma non son cose che metterei se volessi passare per una donna sofisticata e fine


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Frivolezza con furore, solo per donne*



babsi ha detto:


> Anna ma su pensi davvero che ti consiglierei di metterti na roba simile ad una festa?
> ho postato roba volutamente OT e fuori luogo..
> non erano consigli seri
> nemmeno quando dicevo di Vivienne
> insomma non son cose che metterei se volessi passare per una donna sofisticata e fine


Vergogna. ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Anna ma su pensi davvero che ti consiglierei di metterti na roba simile ad una festa?
> ho postato roba volutamente OT e fuori luogo..
> non erano consigli seri
> nemmeno quando dicevo di Vivienne
> insomma non son cose che metterei se volessi passare per una donna sofisticata e fine


ma lo so, lo so! 

volevo solo romperti le scatole per ricambiare 

e per far sfoggio di faccine cretine, of course


----------



## babsi (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma lo so, lo so! View attachment 6392
> 
> volevo solo romperti le scatole per ricambiare View attachment 6393



View attachment 6392  ---> AHAHAHAH


----------



## babsi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Vergogna. ...



Simy dillo che li vuoi anche te quei trampoloni trasparenti zeppa 50...


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> View attachment 6392  ---> AHAHAHAH



non ridere troppo 

 

per vedere la seconda devi cliccarci sopra


----------



## babsi (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non ridere troppo
> 
> View attachment 6394 View attachment 6395




nuuu
povera me


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> nuuu
> povera me


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anche Annuccia sta un pezzetto avanti, eh
> 
> tornerà, tornerà
> 
> ...


bhe devo ammettere 
che non uso questo genere di scarpa...
mai tacchi 
i mei generi sono trekking di tutti i tipi 
scarpa da ginnastica snellente ,rassodante ,calmante 
Anfibi di ogni genere
infradito , paperine anche da trekking....
stivali ,stivaletti e stivaloni ...
ma tutto tacco 2
nella scarpa devo essere comoda...
anche nel vestire sempre...
niente tubini , camicie, camiciette camicioni...
niente tailleurs
mi piacciono longuette e gonne a campana , poi adoro le gonne a portafoglio 
ma non le trovi molto in giro ...
queta è il massimo che posso fare per una serata importante....


----------



## babsi (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> View attachment 6396 View attachment 6397View attachment 6398View attachment 6399


ma sono tutte bellizzime


----------



## babsi (28 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> bhe devo ammettere
> che non uso questo genere di scarpa...
> mai tacchi
> i mei generi sono trekking di tutti i tipi
> ...


OMG
:singleeye:
quest'abbinamento però non si può vedere, su..
passi per il punk
e lo chic
abbinati
ma quella palandrana di pantaloni sotto il vestitino no dai...
i manicotti pelosi
le borchie
il cinturino fetish al collo
troppe cose e troppi stili
tutti insieme
madò


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ma sono tutte bellizzime


non sapevo quale colore preferivi 

non ti pare anche a te che l'ultima, più che ballare la hula sia una fan di Michael Jackson?


----------



## babsi (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non sapevo quale colore preferivi
> 
> non ti pare anche a te che l'ultima, più che ballare la hula sia una fan di Michael Jackson?


ahahah
è verissimooo
abbiamo una fan di thriller:carneval:
grande
:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> OMG
> :singleeye:
> quest'abbinamento però non si può vedere, su..
> passi per il punk
> ...



sono d'accordo. Non è entrata nell'armadio, l'armadio ha fagocitato lei e poi l'ha risputata in tempo per il ballo...

:risata::risata:


però, però, meglio farsi ciancigare dall'armadio che le scarpette tue, eh


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ahahahhahahahh 
Ma da uno a dieci quanto siete ganze?

Bello questo 3d


----------



## babsi (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sono d'accordo. Non è entrata nell'armadio, l'armadio ha fagocitato lei e poi l'ha risputata in tempo per il ballo...
> 
> :risata::risata:
> 
> ...



il trash non è cosa da poco.
ci vuole coraggio anche per quello :up:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> OMG
> :singleeye:
> quest'abbinamento però non si può vedere, su..
> passi per il punk
> ...


Ma chi se ne frega degli stili 
ovvio che devi avere di tuo un certo stile 
per non passare da cretina...


----------



## babsi (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sono d'accordo. Non è entrata nell'armadio, l'armadio ha fagocitato lei e poi l'ha risputata in tempo per il ballo...
> 
> :risata::risata:
> 
> ...



e tanto perchè so di farti cosa gradita...ecco la nostra eroina di nuovo in azione







battonaggio style con furore


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> che belle Mille! Le terze (tacco rosso) le avevo già viste da un paio di giorni, mi piacciono molto, ma il tacco è veramente tanto tanto sottile...il tacco come le seconde mi pare più umano. Ma belle, il giusto plateau, tutto! Grazie anche a te


Partecipo poco, ma sono attenta.
Non vedo l'ora di scoprire la tua scelta!


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ahahahhahahahh
> Ma da uno a dieci quanto siete ganze?
> 
> Bello questo 3d


scendi nell'agone Chiara! Dicci la tua sulle scarpette del ballo


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Partecipo poco, ma sono attenta.
> Non vedo l'ora di scoprire la tua scelta!


Intanto faccio qualche giro senza bancomat. Visto mai che mi prenda il raptus improvvisamente


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> e tanto perchè so di farti cosa gradita...ecco la nostra eroina di nuovo in azione
> 
> 
> battonaggio style con furore


ma questa, oltre a "un po' schifo", che fa?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scendi nell'agone Chiara! Dicci la tua sulle scarpette del ballo


Premetto che sono metal inside.
Mi piacerebbero gli spuntoni e le borchie, ma misurati: tra le scarpe proposte io opterei per quelle con la cerniera dietro e il sotto rosso, mi piacevano molto.
Mi affiderei ciecamente al gusto innato della FARFIE, comunque


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> queste mi piacciono molto...ma non sono convinta col tubino..
> senti ma ci posti una foto del tubino?



M'ero persa questo post. Non lo trovo, proprio il mio, devi fare un po' di mix mentale fra questi
  

Il mio é di MaxMara come i primi due, ed in effetti ha i tagli sotto il seno e non in vita e le cuciture specie sulla parte bassa precisamente come il primo, ma è di raso pesante (non lucido) elasticizzato, non di pelle o di lana come il secondo (che però qui si vede malissimo, non si vedono i tagli di ripresa). Non è troppo aderente modello sirena che non respira (o magari sono io magrolina), è accostato come mi fosse cucito addosso, ma non da salsiccia. 
Zip dietro nascosta per entarci e spacco per camminare, orlo appena sotto il ginocchio, proprio dove il ginocchio finisce, aluccia sulle spalle appena appena accennata (com il 1 e il 3, non il 2). Il terzo (qui blu) è di Lanvin e ha un pò meno cuciture, ma è quasi identico come cade: prima di acquistare il mio ho provato anche quello di Lanvin, secondo me li ha fatti la stessa persona a prezzi un pò  diversi. 

Insomma, morale della favola, non trovo il mio online


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Premetto che sono metal inside.
> Mi piacerebbero gli spuntoni e le borchie, ma misurati: tra le scarpe proposte io opterei per quelle con la cerniera dietro e il sotto rosso, mi piacevano molto.
> Mi affiderei ciecamente al gusto innato della FARFIE, comunque



Grazie
se lo pensi ancora dopo aver visto i miei stivali sei proprio un'amica....


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Premetto che sono metal inside.
> Mi piacerebbero gli spuntoni e le borchie, ma misurati: tra le scarpe proposte io opterei per quelle con la cerniera dietro e il sotto rosso, mi piacevano molto.
> Mi affiderei ciecamente al gusto innato della FARFIE, comunque


che bello! Le zip del maestro hanno colpito ancora 

eh sì, Farfalla ha proprio un suo perché


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> che bello! Le zip del maestro hanno colpito ancora
> 
> eh sì, Farfalla ha proprio un suo perché


Peccato che non riesco a postare i miei stivali...non sai cosa ti perdi


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Peccato che non riesco a postare i miei stivali...non sai cosa ti perdi


cavolo, ora sono proprio curiosa

nel frattempo, ho trovato un tutorial per trasformare normali ankle boots in questa chiccheria




eeeehhhh?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cavolo, ora sono proprio curiosa
> 
> nel frattempo, ho trovato un tutorial per trasformare normali ankle boots in questa chiccheria
> 
> ...


Queste mi piacciono...
quelle là di prima sembrano scarpe ortopediche...
quelle che una volta si usavano per correggere...quando i piedi ti giravano in dentro o in fuori...
mi hanno fatto un po' senso...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> M'ero persa questo post. Non lo trovo, proprio il mio, devi fare un po' di mix mentale fra questi
> View attachment 6403 View attachment 6404 View attachment 6405
> 
> Il mio é di MaxMara come i primi due, ed in effetti ha i tagli sotto il seno e non in vita e le cuciture specie sulla parte bassa precisamente come il primo, ma è di raso pesante (non lucido) elasticizzato, non di pelle o di lana come il secondo (che però qui si vede malissimo, non si vedono i tagli di ripresa). Non è troppo aderente modello sirena che non respira (o magari sono io magrolina), è accostato come mi fosse cucito addosso, ma non da salsiccia.
> ...


Eccole qua...
sembrano scarpe correttive...


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Queste mi piacciono...
> quelle là di prima sembrano scarpe ortopediche...
> quelle che una volta si usavano per correggere...quando i piedi ti giravano in dentro o in fuori...
> mi hanno fatto un po' senso...


ma quelle di Babsi? Babsi ha colpito ancora? La banniamo? 

O dicevi quele bicolori di Simy?

Edit: capito, le bicolori di Simy. Tranquillo, tanto non vanno bene col tubino, lo dice anche lei


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> bhe devo ammettere
> che non uso questo genere di scarpa...
> mai tacchi
> i mei generi sono trekking di tutti i tipi
> ...


favoloso abbinamento che trasmette l'immagine della figlia che la fa pagare ai genitori :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> favoloso abbinamento che trasmette l'immagine della figlia che la *fa pagare ai genitori *:rotfl:


già, ma *pagando* con i loro soldi! 


Luna, lo stile che hai proposto non raccoglie tanti favori


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> View attachment 6407


salvata ... non ancora inserita ma fra un po' ...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ma io dico quelle che sono finite nel mio calendario restano un must!

Ecco un esempio...eheheheheehehe...subdolo come sempre....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> già, ma *pagando* con i loro soldi!
> 
> 
> Luna, lo stile che hai proposto non raccoglie tanti favori


ovvio ... e uscire con loro :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io dico quelle che sono finite nel mio calendario restano un must!
> 
> Ecco un esempio...eheheheheehehe...subdolo come sempre....
> 
> View attachment 6408



ma...ma...ma...sono i piedi di Luna?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cavolo, ora sono proprio curiosa
> 
> nel frattempo, ho trovato un tutorial per trasformare normali ankle boots in questa chiccheria
> 
> ...


Carine


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

Che ne dici?


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> View attachment 6409
> Che ne dici?



cavolo, sono .... tantissimi!!!!!!
Belli panteroni, eh 


mi piacciono! Ma come li indossi? Con che li metti?


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> salvata ... non ancora inserita ma fra un po' ...


ladro!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cavolo, sono .... tantissimi!!!!!!
> Belli panteroni, eh
> 
> 
> mi piacciono! Ma come li indossi? Con che li metti?


Leggies...è abito sopra...è solo a serate particolari perché indossati sono impegnativi


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Leggies...è abito sopra...è solo a serate particolari perché *indossati sono impegnativi*


non so perché ma ti credo


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io dico quelle che sono finite nel mio calendario restano un must!
> 
> Ecco un esempio...eheheheheehehe...subdolo come sempre....
> 
> View attachment 6408


perché
Hanno qualcosa che non vanno?
sono molto pratiche comode e leggere...
E poi come osi...
dovresti proprio cambiare la tua dicitura 
in: " utente subdolo " che ne dici?


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> favoloso abbinamento che trasmette l'immagine della figlia che la fa pagare ai genitori :rotfl:


ma va dai ...
anche i genitori erano così...:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perché
> Hanno qualcosa che non vanno?
> sono molto pratiche comode e leggere...
> E poi come osi...
> ...


Mia cara...
Si fa presto dire gatto fino a quando non lo si ha nel sacco no?
Tu credevi di giuocarmi e sei stata giocata...

Ti avevo chiesto fotine sexy e io avrei realizzato il calendario della montanara uèèè

Tu non hai creduto che sarei stato in grado di fare un calendario no?
E mi hai preso per il culo mandandomi foto una più spiritosa dell'altra

e ho usato quelle no?

Comunque da quel che posso capire io...
hai talento per la fotografia....


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Me state a sporcà tutto il treddì. Sappiatelo.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Me state a sporcà tutto il treddì. Sappiatelo. View attachment 6417



figurati...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma va dai ...
> anche i genitori erano così...:rotfl:


certo, i genitori di una figlia vestita in questo modo erano anche peggiori ... non ho mica detto che siano degli innocenti. però l'immagine rende bene. i genitori invitati da qualche parte super-vip, costretti a presentare la figlia e sopportare gli sguardi. la figlia invece, divertita, a guardare l'imbarazzo


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> certo, i genitori di una figlia vestita in questo modo erano anche peggiori ... non ho mica detto che siano degli innocenti. però l'immagine rende bene. i genitori invitati da qualche parte super-vip, costretti a presentare la figlia e sopportare gli sguardi. la figlia invece, divertita, a guardare l'imbarazzo



Non sai quante, quante volte l'ho fatto! 
Io mi divertivo, i "miei" schiumavano :wide-grin:


ma ero giovane, giovanissima. Non sai quante volte oggi chiederei scusa a mia mamma


----------



## Innominata (29 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> bhe devo ammettere
> che non uso questo genere di scarpa...
> mai tacchi
> i mei generi sono trekking di tutti i tipi
> ...


Pure io adoro le palandrane, soprattutto con tante cocche in cui posso nascondere anche il gatto...mia madre dice che dovrà morire senza aver mai avuto la soddisfazione di vedermi addossoun tailleur! E mai posseduta una camicia...Se devo comprare compro Ian Mosh, mia sorella dice che io ho l'Epiphany style (sia chiaro, non vesto come una befana, ma come La Befana)
http://www.ianmosh.com/en/collections/our-collections/62-otono-invierno-2012.html


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Pure io adoro le palandrane, soprattutto con tante cocche in cui posso nascondere anche il gatto...mia madre dice che dovrà morire senza aver mai avuto la soddisfazione di vedermi addossoun tailleur! E mai posseduta una camicia...Se devo comprare compro Ian Mosh, mia sorella dice che io ho l'Epiphany style (sia chiaro, non vesto come una befana, ma come La Befana)
> http://www.ianmosh.com/en/collections/our-collections/62-otono-invierno-2012.html


l'avevo capito dalle ciocie che ti piace Ian Mosh! Anche a me (con moderazione), ma più alle 20enni efebiche che addosso a donne. Che invariabilmente sembrano propio un po' befane e pure un po' goffe... credo, eh. Poi, bisogna vedere...
ma a una serata elegante, NO, in nessun caso


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Me state a sporcà tutto il treddì. Sappiatelo. View attachment 6417



Ma se avevo anche i piedi puliti


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara...
> Si fa presto dire gatto fino a quando non lo si ha nel sacco no?
> Tu credevi di giuocarmi e sei stata giocata...
> 
> ...



Ma sarai cafonissimo...!!!!
attento che qundo il gatto si lecca il pelo scende l'acqua giù da cielo!


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Pure io adoro le palandrane, soprattutto con tante cocche in cui posso nascondere anche il gatto...mia madre dice che dovrà morire senza aver mai avuto la soddisfazione di vedermi addossoun tailleur! E mai posseduta una camicia...Se devo comprare compro Ian Mosh, mia sorella dice che io ho l'Epiphany style (sia chiaro, non vesto come una befana, *ma come La Befana*)
> http://www.ianmosh.com/en/collections/our-collections/62-otono-invierno-2012.html



HAhahhhhaahahah....
hai detto giusto 
anch'io .....
con uno stile un pò diverso ma siamo lì...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

Però mi avete delusa.
Siete talmente borghesi!


----------



## geko (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma a me Minerva *non da l'impressione di essere antica*...anzi a intuito credo che vesta in modo eccentrico





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sì, mai messo in dubbio, *ma da quando un  paio di scarpe non semplicemente lisce e nere fanno diventare  all'istante Lapo Elkann?* Protesto vibratamente :mrgreen:


E chi dice il contrario? Uè ma poi io mica sono antico eh, l'ultimo paio che ho comprato sono tutt'altro che lisce e nere (tra l'altro il mio era solo un esempio), solo che la scelta dipende soprattutto dalla circostanza specifica. Anzi sono fin troppo sensibile al fascino di certe frivolezze e generalmente tendo ad accompagnarmi a persone che da questo punto di vista mi superano di gran lunga. Il mio regalo in assoluto più gradito dalla mia ex è stato quando l'ho portata da LuisaViaRoma (carissime modaiole, se non lo sapevate, sapevatelo) e si era trattato giusto di un paio di scarpe. Non chiedetemi di chi, ma erano tipo il suo sogno proibito. Anzi, sono certo che lì dentro AnnaBlume troverebbe senza troppi problemi la scarpa eccentrica che sta cercando.

Comunque, per quanto possa valere, a me piacciono quelle postate da Farfalla qui: http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-...lo-per-donne?p=1066067&viewfull=1#post1066067
Bei gusti. :up:




Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma sai...io mi fido molto di quel che dice geko, è veramente un viveur trés chic
> nonchè fan dei DT
> 
> :up:


Viveur mica tanto eh. Fan dei DT e forgiato dal metallo senza dubbio. :up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> E chi dice il contrario? Uè ma poi io mica sono antico eh, l'ultimo paio che ho comprato sono tutt'altro che lisce e nere (tra l'altro il mio era solo un esempio), solo che la scelta dipende soprattutto dalla circostanza specifica. Anzi sono fin troppo sensibile al fascino di certe frivolezze e generalmente tendo ad accompagnarmi a persone che da questo punto di vista mi superano di gran lunga. Il mio regalo in assoluto più gradito dalla mia ex è stato quando l'ho portata da LuisaViaRoma (carissime modaiole, se non lo sapevate, sapevatelo) e si era trattato giusto di un paio di scarpe. Non chiedetemi di chi, ma erano tipo il suo sogno proibito. Anzi, sono certo che lì dentro AnnaBlume troverebbe senza troppi problemi la scarpa eccentrica che sta cercando.
> 
> Comunque, per quanto possa valere, *a me piacciono quelle postate da Farfalla qui*: http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-...lo-per-donne?p=1066067&viewfull=1#post1066067
> Bei gusti. :up:
> ...


Tessssoro, ti piace vincere facile! Le scarpe del maestro (Louboutin) fanno impazzire tutte e, per sottolineare, quelle con le borchie all'inizio e quelle con la zip che vorrei tanto cmperare e che tutte hanno approvato sono proprio di Louboutin. Che sì, sono vendute anche da LuisaViaRoma, ma anche altrove 

Il punto è solo uno: pagarle


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però mi avete delusa.
> Siete talmente borghesi!



hm, che intendi? Per le scarpe di lusso o il gusto?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, che intendi? Per le scarpe di lusso o il gusto?


Per i commenti a un look appena un po' estroso.
A me piace il tubino nero e pure con scarpe nere (di più se rosse) e credo che per un party di lavoro sia giusto ma non direi mai che accostamenti strani siano strani. Per trovarli strani devono essere proprio strani.


----------



## geko (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Tessssoro, ti piace vincere facile! Le scarpe del maestro (Louboutin) fanno impazzire tutte e, per sottolineare, quelle con le borchie all'inizio e quelle con la zip che vorrei tanto cmperare e che tutte hanno approvato sono proprio di Louboutin. Che sì, *sono vendute anche da LuisaViaRoma*, ma anche altrove
> 
> *Il punto è solo uno: pagarle*


Bene, buon proseguimento allora, io mi dileguo. Già una volta ho lasciato che _quella gente_ mi dilaniasse il portafoglio... Il bis un lo fo!


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per i commenti a un look appena un po' estroso.
> A me piace il tubino nero e pure con scarpe nere (di più se rosse) e credo che per un party di lavoro sia giusto ma non direi mai che accostamenti strani siano strani. Per trovarli strani devono essere proprio strani.



ma scusa, abbiamo commentato scherzando i look di: babsi (che giocava, ovviamente) Luna (che per sua esplicita ammissione non veste mai mai elegante e questa serata lo è, lasciando stare la roba da rigurgito d'armadio che veramente non aveva molto senso) e forse Innominata, che ha postato cose molto belle, secondo me, ma per niente adatte al party in questione... non mi pare che ci sia stata la fiera della normalità... o no? (a parte il coro di: "décoll semplici! dècoll semplici! E' roba d lavoro e il lavoro nn è tuo etc)

scarpe rosse...a me piacciono, alcune anche molto, ma sotto un vestito nero mi sembrano sempre troppo vistose, troppo Pretty Woman. In questa occasione, poi, non credo proprio possano andare bene. La suola, magari D) ma tutta la scarpa no, per me.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Bene, buon proseguimento allora, io mi dileguo. Già una volta ho lasciato che _quella gente_ mi *dilaniasse il portafoglio*... Il bis un lo fo!


esatto . Infatti mi guardo ancora intorno, pur sapendo bene che vorrei proprio delle scarpe del maestro e non altre. Vediamo, ho ancora tempo...


in teoria, poi, non le dovrei nemmeno pagare io, ma ad accettare di farmi regaare le scarpe alla fine non ci riesco, mi sa...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma scusa, abbiamo commentato scherzando i look di: babsi (che giocava, ovviamente) Luna (che per sua esplicita ammissione non veste mai mai elegante e questa serata lo è, lasciando stare la roba da rigurgito d'armadio che veramente non aveva molto senso) e forse Innominata, che ha postato cose molto belle, secondo me, ma per niente adatte al party in questione... non mi pare che ci sia stata la fiera della normalità... o no? (a parte il coro di: "décoll semplici! dècoll semplici! E' roba d lavoro e il lavoro nn è tuo etc)
> 
> scarpe rosse...a me piacciono, alcune anche molto, ma sotto un vestito nero mi sembrano sempre troppo vistose, troppo Pretty Woman. In questa occasione, poi, non credo proprio possano andare bene. La suola, magari D) ma tutta la scarpa no, per me.


Appunto  Ma scherzavo :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Bene, buon proseguimento allora, io mi dileguo. Già una volta ho lasciato che _quella gente_ mi dilaniasse il portafoglio... Il bis un lo fo!


ciao Gekino. uuuuutto bbene?


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per i commenti a un look appena un po' estroso.
> A me piace il tubino nero e pure con scarpe nere (di più se rosse) e credo che per un party di lavoro sia giusto ma non direi mai che accostamenti strani siano strani. Per trovarli strani devono essere proprio strani.



ma con delle scarpe rosse io ci vedo bene 
una gonna rossa a pois bianchi ...
una lupetto nera 
guanti bianchi 
me fiocchetto in testa rosso a pois bianchi


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma con delle scarpe rosse io ci vedo bene
> una gonna rossa a pois bianchi ...
> una lupetto nera
> guanti bianchi
> me fiocchetto in testa rosso a pois bianchi


:rotfl:luna , mi farai morire


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma con delle scarpe rosse io ci vedo bene
> una gonna rossa a pois bianchi ...
> una lupetto nera
> guanti bianchi
> me fiocchetto in testa rosso a pois bianchi


Giuro che io ho tutto ciò, ovviamente con cocche. Nelle cocche metto anche le scarpe quando magari mi sono stancata di camminarci su.


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per i commenti a un look appena un po' estroso.
> A me piace il tubino nero e pure con scarpe nere (di più se rosse) e credo che per un party di lavoro sia giusto ma non direi mai che accostamenti strani siano strani. Per trovarli strani devono essere proprio strani.


ma no, non era per un "eccesso di estrosità" ma per gusti diversi.
Come, ad esempio, un look tutto nero con le scarpe rosse a me non piace proprio, mi sa troppo pretty woman, ma invece con queste ...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma no, non era per un "eccesso di estrosità" ma per gusti diversi.
> Come, ad esempio, un look tutto nero con le scarpe rosse a me non piace proprio, mi sa troppo pretty woman, ma invece con queste ...
> 
> View attachment 6448


Mi disgusta il turchese, con il nero mi dà la nausea.
Questione di gusti.
Ma non considerei da matta vestirsi in un modo che io non adotterei mai per me, come la foto dell'esempio.
Ero (sono) scherzosa però citare le marche di scarpe come garanzia di bellezza e di essere adeguate è un filino borghese. 
Liberissima ognuna di essere borghese o aspirare a esserlo o vantarsi di esserlo anche sottolineando che il tubino è "giusto" e non "roba di zara".
Non è una colpa essere borghese (anche solo nei gusti) non vedo perché negare un'evidenza.
Se mi dai della proletaria o pauperista non mi offendo


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi disgusta il turchese, con il nero mi dà la nausea.
> Questione di gusti.
> Ma non considerei da matta vestirsi in un modo che io non adotterei mai per me, come la foto dell'esempio.
> Ero (sono) scherzosa però citare le marche di scarpe come garanzia di bellezza e di essere adeguate è un filino borghese.
> ...


ha, ma io problema di essere o non essere borghese mica me lo pongo, lo hai posto tu!  La differenza tra Zara e non Zara è la qualità, che in un capo rigoroso come il tubino fa la differenza fra un abito elegante e uno straccetto, più o meno. Il senso era quello. Per il resto, la foto postata di Luna o le cioce di Inno sono sembrate decisamente inadeguate all'occasione, non per la loro stranezza o certo non solo, mi pare...
Gusti per gusti, trovo meravigliosi i colori dell'acqua, più o meno tutti, ma qui la scarpa turchesa l'ho usata per dirti che non era una questione di estrosità. Tutto qui


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ha, ma io problema di essere o non essere borghese mica me lo pongo, lo hai posto tu!  La differenza tra Zara e non Zara è la qualità, che in un capo rigoroso come il tubino fa la differenza fra un abito elegante e uno straccetto, più o meno. Il senso era quello. Per il resto, la foto postata di Luna o le cioce di Inno sono sembrate decisamente inadeguate all'occasione, non per la loro stranezza o certo non solo, mi pare...
> Gusti per gusti, trovo meravigliosi i colori dell'acqua, più o meno tutti, ma qui la scarpa turchesa l'ho usata per dirti che non era una questione di estrosità. Tutto qui


:up:


----------



## free (1 Febbraio 2013)

la qualità di un capo sta soprattutto nel taglio, secondo me, e nel tessuto, che segue a ruota il tipo di taglio
un vestito tagliato bene cade (non per terra) che è una meraviglia
ergo, due tubini neri apparentemente simili possono essere in realtà molto diversi, e una volta indossati si vede, eccome


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> la qualità di un capo sta soprattutto nel taglio, secondo me, e nel tessuto, che segue a ruota il tipo di taglio
> un vestito tagliato bene cade (non per terra) che è una meraviglia
> ergo, due tubini neri apparentemente simili possono essere in realtà molto diversi, e una volta indossati si vede, eccome


Dipende più da chi li indossa.


----------



## free (1 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende più da chi li indossa.



per notare la differenza, deve essere la stessa persona


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> per notare la differenza, deve essere la stessa persona


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma no, non era per un "eccesso di estrosità" ma per gusti diversi.
> Come, ad esempio, un look tutto nero con le scarpe rosse a me non piace proprio, mi sa troppo pretty woman, ma invece con queste ...
> 
> View attachment 6448


Magnifiche, le metterei anch'io.


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi disgusta il turchese, con il nero mi dà la nausea.
> Questione di gusti.
> Ma non considerei da matta vestirsi in un modo che io non adotterei mai per me, come la foto dell'esempio.
> Ero (sono) scherzosa però citare le marche di scarpe come garanzia di bellezza e di essere adeguate è un filino borghese.
> ...


fantastiche


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> per notare la differenza, deve essere *la stessa persona*


ma infatti! :singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Magnifiche, le metterei anch'io.


*Borghese*!!!!! Ti piacciono le scarpe di Sergio Rossi :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Magnifiche, le metterei anch'io.


Non so se stanno bene con la barba :carnevalerché hai l'avatar maschile?


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so se stanno bene con la barba :carnevalerché hai l'avatar maschile?



che domande! E' Petrucci, incredibile chitarrista e cofondatore dei Dream Theater


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> che domande! E' Petrucci, incredibile chitarrista e cofondatore dei Dream Theater


Chiara è un chitarrista?!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiara è un chitarrista?!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No ma possiede una bellissima chitarrina.
Ehi sembra che l'abbia disegnata giugiaro!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiara è un chitarrista?!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


pensavo che la _consecutio_ fosse ovvia 
Le piace molto, dunque l'iimagine di lui racconta/rappresenta qualcosa di sé stessa, cosa che un avatar dovrebbe fare...
O forse Chiara ha la barba...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> pensavo che la _consecutio_ fosse ovvia
> Le piace molto, dunque l'iimagine di lui racconta/rappresenta qualcosa di sé stessa, cosa che un avatar dovrebbe fare...
> O forse Chiara ha la barba...


:sbatti: poi quella con poco senso dell'ironia sarei io.


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :sbatti: poi quella con poco senso dell'ironia sarei io.


va a giorni, dipende dal colore delle scarpe


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> va a giorni, dipende dal colore delle scarpe


:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy e le altre*

Comunque io, alla faccia degli assunti iniziali, ho comperato le scarpe più bon ton che più bon ton non si può. Dopo aver provato di tutto e di più, follie di Paciotti and co. comprese, ho scelto bellissime scarpe da pusillanime. Ma "strafarò" con un folle bracciale realizzato dalla mia amica che parte dal polso per finire quasi al gomito, pieno di fiori e tralci neri, delle più luminose e folli gradazioni di ottanio e toni neutri come le scarpe. Ho anche un fiore da agganciare ad una delle scarpe, ma non credo lo metterò, il bracciale è già una sfida notevole al senso della misura.




alla fine, ho comperato queste perché indossandole mi sembrava di volare, sono guanti. E poi questo tono neutro è neutro solo per le olivastre, essendo in finale decisamente scuretto e un filino verdastro (più delle immagini) . 
E alla fine, queste le rimetto di sicuro, che per quanto le abbia prese allo showroom riservato, proprio in regalo comunque non erano.
Grazie a tutte per i consigli, a questo punto inutili 

pusillanime inside :unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Comunque io, alla faccia degli assunti iniziali, ho comperato le scarpe più bon ton che più bon ton non si può. Dopo aver provato di tutto e di più, follie di Paciotti and co. comprese, ho scelto bellissime scarpe da pusillanime. Ma "strafarò" con un folle bracciale realizzato dalla mia amica che parte dal polso per finire quasi al gomito, pieno di fiori e tralci neri, delle più luminose e folli gradazioni di ottanio e toni neutri come le scarpe. Ho anche un fiore da agganciare ad una delle scarpe, ma non credo lo metterò, il bracciale è già una sfida notevole al senso della misura.
> 
> View attachment 6616View attachment 6617View attachment 6618View attachment 6619
> 
> ...


Ci hai fatto discutere per giorni di scarpe e ti sei recata in un convento ad acquistarle?
beige? Da sera?


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci hai fatto discutere per giorni di scarpe e ti sei recata in un convento ad acquistarle?
> beige? Da sera?



yes :unhappy: Nude. Sono da rinchiudere. 
Però no, sono andata anche da Prada-MiuMiu, non è esattamente un convento 
Ho provato tutto, dagli swarovsky/strass alle piume e al pitonato metallico, poi ho comperato scarpe da educanda, cos'ho che non va???????

Comunque, ho con me anche un paio di scarpe/sandali di Paciotti della mia fantastica cugina, faccio sempre in tempo a metterli. Stasera metto in valigia entrambe le soluzioni, domani improvviso


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

ossignur! (cit)


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2013)

a me piacciono moltissimo.


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

annuzza, ma non indossavi un tubino nero? sbaglio forse? Non mi sembrano indicate con un tubino nero.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> annuzza, ma non indossavi un tubino nero? sbaglio forse? Non mi sembrano indicate con un tubino nero.


Quoto
Ma soprattutto non sono da sera
Sono scarpe da ufficio o da cerimonio seriosa durante il giorno...
Sandalo di Paciotti, sandalo di Paciotti, sandalo di Paciotti, sandalo di Paciotti......senza neanche averlo visto dico SANDALO DI PACIOTTI


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci hai fatto discutere per giorni di scarpe e ti sei recata in un convento ad acquistarle?
> beige? Da sera?


comunque, le _cose_ da sera che mia cugina mi ha generosamente prestato sono più o omeno queste, in nero, ma con la punta e il tallone chusi. Magari metto queste, che sbrillucicano più di un lampadario :singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> comunque, le _cose_ da sera che mia cugina mi ha generosamente prestato sono più o omeno queste, in nero, ma con la punta e il tallone chusi. Magari metto queste, che sbrillucicano più di un lampadario :singleeye:
> 
> 
> View attachment 6621


Si ti prego si.....
Metti queste...
Lascia a casa le altre così non ti viene la tentazione


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> annuzza, ma non indossavi un tubino nero? sbaglio forse? Non mi sembrano indicate con un tubino nero.


Lui: sei donna? Indossi tubini? Sei invitato al party? Se le risposte sono almeno due su tre dei NO, taci, please


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2013)

Io ho acquistato queste..


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ti prego si.....
> Metti queste...
> Lascia a casa le altre così non ti viene la tentazione


capito, le metto subito nel trolley 

e fu così che ancora una volta le vennero le gambe blu.
Io il tipo lo faccio fuori se mi ammalo, sappiatelo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Comunque io, alla faccia degli assunti iniziali, ho comperato le scarpe più bon ton che più bon ton non si può. Dopo aver provato di tutto e di più, follie di Paciotti and co. comprese, ho scelto bellissime scarpe da pusillanime. Ma "strafarò" con un folle bracciale realizzato dalla mia amica che parte dal polso per finire quasi al gomito, pieno di fiori e tralci neri, delle più luminose e folli gradazioni di ottanio e toni neutri come le scarpe. Ho anche un fiore da agganciare ad una delle scarpe, ma non credo lo metterò, il bracciale è già una sfida notevole al senso della misura.
> 
> View attachment 6616View attachment 6617View attachment 6618View attachment 6619
> 
> ...


Sono un investimento. Le riusi anche per il matrimonio :mexican:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque:



queste le portano sui red carpets, io non posso a un party? 

Uff...


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Lui: sei donna? Indossi tubini? Sei invitato al party? Se le risposte sono almeno due su tre dei NO, taci, please


cara essendo un uomo mi piace osservare le donne, nonostante io possa sembrarti terra terra, saprei vestirti come dio comenda per qualunque occasione. Quelle vanno bene per un matrimonio mattiniero o un colloquio di lavoro: sai forse che mestiere faccio, di cosa mi occupo? Se devo, neanche il tubino è indicato. ma fai come vuoi, potresti a questo punto andare in kayak.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Ma soprattutto non sono da sera
> Sono scarpe da ufficio o da cerimonio seriosa durante il giorno...
> Sandalo di Paciotti, sandalo di Paciotti, sandalo di Paciotti, sandalo di Paciotti......senza neanche averlo visto dico SANDALO DI PACIOTTI


Dipende DOVE. Qui nevica.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> View attachment 6622
> 
> Io ho acquistato queste..



vedo che la borchia va 

a me me l'avete bocciata!


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono un investimento. Le riusi anche per il matrimonio :mexican:



hahahahhaha

contraria, io, contraria. E poi, sotto la meringa bianca ci vanno solo ed esclusivamente scarpe colorate. Magari turchesi


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Comunque:
> 
> View attachment 6623View attachment 6624View attachment 6625View attachment 6626
> 
> ...


ma gli abitini NON SONO NERI.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Comunque:
> 
> View attachment 6623View attachment 6624View attachment 6625View attachment 6626
> 
> ...


Io le trovo molto belle. E poi con quel platau non è che si usano per andar a far la spesa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende DOVE. Qui nevica.


il party è talmente al nord che non è in Italia, ma è al chiuso


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> il party è talmente al nord che non è in Italia, ma è al chiuso


Spero bene!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma che ne sapete voi di scarpe?


Arrivo tardi perchè questo topic me lo ero proprio perso.... 

ne so molto. Anche troppo. Mio padre è del settore. O meglio era. Ora è in pensione.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Arrivo tardi perchè questo topic me lo ero proprio perso....
> 
> ne so molto. Anche troppo. Mio padre è del settore. O meglio era. Ora è in pensione.



rilevanza di questo intervento pari a zero. Che volevi dì oltre che "ne sai"? :singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cara essendo un uomo mi piace osservare le donne, nonostante io possa sembrarti terra terra, *saprei vestirti come dio comenda per qualunque occasione*. Quelle vanno bene per un matrimonio mattiniero o un colloquio di lavoro: sai forse che mestiere faccio, di cosa mi occupo? Se devo, neanche il tubino è indicato. ma fai come vuoi, potresti a questo punto andare in kayak.


lungi da me rispettare il comando di dio! Comunque, ne dubito un po', ma non importa.Ovviamente farò come credo, chiaro


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> lungi da me rispettare il comando di dio! Comunque, ne dubito un po', ma non importa.Ovviamente farò come credo, chiaro


ci mancherebbe, buona passerella. 

non capisco il "dubito", comunque.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> rilevanza di questo intervento pari a zero. Che volevi dì oltre che "ne sai"? :singleeye:



che ne so!


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2013)

certo, loro fanno come credono, ma non mi sembra stiano andando a fare la spesa 

fra le mie e quelle del maestro, secondo me sono più belle le mie...
poi, non dimenticate il super bracciale/manica che è discreto quanto un lampadario di versailles.
Però sì, forse metto le Paciotti


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ci mancherebbe, buona passerella.
> 
> non capisco il "dubito", comunque.


non è l'unica cosa, ma non è un problema


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> View attachment 6627View attachment 6628View attachment 6629View attachment 6630
> 
> 
> certo, loro fanno come credono, ma non mi sembra stiano andando a fare la spesa
> ...


Il problema forse che sei partita dalle borchie per arrivare a una scarpa anonima.
Detto tra me e te il fatto che le indossino personaggi famosi mi lascia totalmente indifferente. Fanno moda anche se indissano delle infradito. 
Poi ovviamente devi indossare la cosa che a te fa stare più a tuo agio ci mancherebbe 
Io la scarpa beige la indosserei con un tailleur con longuette da ufficio. Tailleur panalone sempre da ufficio o con un abito in tinte tenui a un matrimonio, battesimo ecc ecc tassativamente do giorno.
Ma io non sono nessuno, quindi.....


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema forse che sei partita dalle borchie per arrivare a una scarpa anonima.
> Detto tra me e te il fatto che le indossino personaggi famosi mi lascia totalmente indifferente. Fanno moda anche se indissano delle infradito.
> Poi ovviamente devi indossare la cosa che a te fa stare più a tuo agio ci mancherebbe
> Io la scarpa beige la indosserei con un tailleur con longuette da ufficio. Tailleur panalone sempre da ufficio o con un abito in tinte tenui a un matrimonio, battesimo ecc ecc tassativamente do giorno.
> Ma io non sono nessuno, quindi.....


non so, ho postato le foto non per emulazione, ma per dire che non è che siano necessariamente scarpe da giorno. Sono neutre, più del nero. Io le indosserei con vestiti anche lunghissimi, da grande sera (ma non ho niente del genere, chiaramente). E' successo così, amore  a prima vista, non le avevo nemmeno pensate prima di vederle. Chissà perché mi piacciono così tanto, boh. Sarò più timida di quel che credo... ma al piede mi stanno da dio 
Però, probabilmente metterò le Paciotti e brillerò di luce propria. Ma non sai quanto è bello il braccialone


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla, tu mi piaci, siamo sullo stesso binario.


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non so, ho postato le foto non per emulazione, ma per dire che non è che siano necessariamente scarpe da giorno. Sono neutre, più del nero. Io le indosserei con vestiti anche lunghissimi, da grande sera (ma non ho niente del genere, chiaramente). E' successo così, amore  a prima vista, non le avevo nemmeno pensate prima di vederle. Chissà perché mi piacciono così tanto, boh. Sarò più timida di quel che credo... ma al piede mi stanno da dio
> Però, probabilmente metterò le Paciotti e brillerò di luce propria. Ma non sai quanto è bello il braccialone


Non mi sarei aspettata un acquisto così sobrio! Nemmeno una borchia o un neon! Che ti è successo?:rotfl: 
Comunque, non sono affatto male, ma la penso come farfalla.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Comunque io, alla faccia degli assunti iniziali, ho comperato le scarpe più bon ton che più bon ton non si può. Dopo aver provato di tutto e di più, follie di Paciotti and co. comprese, ho scelto bellissime scarpe da pusillanime. Ma "strafarò" con un folle bracciale realizzato dalla mia amica che parte dal polso per finire quasi al gomito, pieno di fiori e tralci neri, delle più luminose e folli gradazioni di ottanio e toni neutri come le scarpe. Ho anche un fiore da agganciare ad una delle scarpe, ma non credo lo metterò, il bracciale è già una sfida notevole al senso della misura.
> 
> View attachment 6616View attachment 6617View attachment 6618View attachment 6619
> 
> ...


Queste a mio giudizio
sono splendide.:up::up::up::up:

Brava!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> comunque, le _cose_ da sera che mia cugina mi ha generosamente prestato sono più o omeno queste, in nero, ma con la punta e il tallone chusi. Magari metto queste, che sbrillucicano più di un lampadario :singleeye:
> 
> 
> View attachment 6621


:bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cara essendo un uomo mi piace osservare le donne, nonostante io possa sembrarti terra terra, saprei vestirti come dio comenda per qualunque occasione. Quelle vanno bene per un matrimonio mattiniero o un colloquio di lavoro: sai forse che mestiere faccio, di cosa mi occupo? Se devo, neanche il tubino è indicato. ma fai come vuoi, potresti a questo punto andare in kayak.


Mah finiti i tempi
in cui si vestivano
per fare colpo su di noi

adesso guai a dissentire
dai loro gusti

e ovvio
se dici non mi piaci come sei vestita

ti dicono
aggiornati che non capisci un cazzo di moda

ho notato negli anni
che mia moglie segue i miei gusti
dice io ho il potere di stenderla

con la mia risata di scherno

cioè lei mi dice
come sembro così?
E io rispondo: una papera che cammina.

Ohi sincerità no?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non so, ho postato le foto non per emulazione, ma per dire che non è che siano necessariamente scarpe da giorno. Sono neutre, più del nero. Io le indosserei con vestiti anche lunghissimi, da grande sera (ma non ho niente del genere, chiaramente). E' successo così, amore  a prima vista, non le avevo nemmeno pensate prima di vederle. Chissà perché mi piacciono così tanto, boh. Sarò più timida di quel che credo... ma al piede mi stanno da dio
> Però, probabilmente metterò le Paciotti e brillerò di luce propria. Ma non sai quanto è bello il braccialone


Io credo che bisogna sentirsi a proprio agio e se quelle scarpe ti piacciono vai serena...farai un figurone!!
Posta il braccialetto


----------



## free (22 Febbraio 2013)

ma le metti senza collant, vero?
un effetto favoloso, secondo me!


----------



## lunaiena (22 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Comunque io, alla faccia degli assunti iniziali, ho comperato le scarpe più bon ton che più bon ton non si può. Dopo aver provato di tutto e di più, follie di Paciotti and co. comprese, ho scelto bellissime scarpe da pusillanime. Ma "strafarò" con un folle bracciale realizzato dalla mia amica che parte dal polso per finire quasi al gomito, pieno di fiori e tralci neri, delle più luminose e folli gradazioni di ottanio e toni neutri come le scarpe. Ho anche un fiore da agganciare ad una delle scarpe, ma non credo lo metterò, il bracciale è già una sfida notevole al senso della misura.
> 
> View attachment 6616View attachment 6617View attachment 6618View attachment 6619
> 
> ...



E ma allora dillo no!!!!
queste nella foto sono le uniche scarpe con tacco che ho 
acquistate per un evento l'anno scorso dove non potevo 
vestirmi da befana....
e quindi ho scelto quelle così da poterle  abbinare un po' con tutto
dopo....mai più messe ...
pensavo ti piacessero cose più vistose e più lavorate


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E ma allora dillo no!!!!
> queste nella foto sono le uniche scarpe con tacco che ho
> acquistate per un evento l'anno scorso dove lo potevo
> vestirmi da befana....
> ...


Indossale per me.
E quando sarai al mio cospetto
compi quel gesto di tenerezza.

COnte
davanti a te
mi tolgo questi tacchi
per non farti sentire nano più di quello che sei.


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non mi sarei aspettata un acquisto così sobrio! Nemmeno una borchia o un neon! Che ti è successo?:rotfl:
> Comunque, non sono affatto male, ma la penso come farfalla.


quindi anche come me. TIE'.


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2013)

mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere... giorni persi a cercare scarpe....e poi.... :blu:


----------



## lunaiena (22 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema forse che sei partita dalle borchie per arrivare a una scarpa anonima.
> Detto tra me e te il fatto che le indossino personaggi famosi mi lascia totalmente indifferente. Fanno moda anche se indissano delle infradito.
> Poi ovviamente devi indossare la cosa che a te fa stare più a tuo agio ci mancherebbe
> Io la scarpa beige la indosserei con un tailleur con longuette da ufficio. Tailleur panalone sempre da ufficio o con un abito in tinte tenui a un matrimonio, battesimo ecc ecc tassativamente do giorno.
> Ma io non sono nessuno, quindi.....



sta a te uomo o donne che tu sia 
far si che quello che indossi non sia anonimo...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> sta a te uomo o donne che tu sia
> far si che quello che indossi non sia anonimo...


In parte sono d'accordo. Ma annablue indossa un tubino nero e ricordo che le scarpe dovevano essere l'accessorio che spiccava.
Guarda le foto che ha postato..ti sembra che quelle scarpe spicchino? Servono a smorzare abiti da gran sera no a valorizzarli..


----------



## Hellseven (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ma non vi rompete le scatole (e le caviglie) a camminare su 'sti trampoli?


----------



## lunaiena (22 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> In parte sono d'accordo. Ma annablue indossa un tubino nero e ricordo che le scarpe dovevano essere l'accessorio che spiccava.
> Guarda le foto che ha postato..ti sembra che quelle scarpe spicchino? Servono a smorzare abiti da gran sera no a valorizzarli..


l'ho vista la foto...
e forse di moda me ne intendo poco
ma io tendo sempre  con abiti ed accessori a valorizzare qualcosa 
della mia personalità non a valorizzare qualcosa 
che a mia volta indosso ...


----------



## Innominata (22 Febbraio 2013)

Sono belle! Non ce la farei ad arrampicarmi su un tacco così, ma quel plateau è rassicurante, come pure il colore, che mi piace molto così come appare...pesca? Cipria? Colore confortevole, da boudoir apparentemente tranquillo. Se abbiniamo l'evocazione della morbidezza di un guanto, è ok...


----------



## Eliade (22 Febbraio 2013)

No dico...ho capito bene?
Alla fine ha indossato delle normalissime decoltè beige? 
Per carità, bellissime, mi piacciono molto ma..........sotto il tubino nero??


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che bisogna sentirsi a proprio agio e se quelle scarpe ti piacciono vai serena...farai un figurone!!
> Posta il braccialetto



Finito tutto, trolley a posto (con entrambe le scarpe!), ora aspetto che mi vengano a prendere per l'areoporto. Il bracciale non è ino, è enorme, mi prende tutto l'avambraccio! Non riesco bene a fargli le foto, ora proprio non ho tempo. Diciamo che è un laccio rigido da attorcigliare, con almeno una decina di fiori grandi, sui toni dell'ottanio e turchese profondo (più tocchi più neutri come le scarpe e neri), più foglie frizzi, lazzi e mazzi. Hai presente i fiori di Marni? Di più, molto di più, usando carta giapponese, plastica delle bottglie, resina, argento, smalti. Potrei andare anche scalza e in mutande, guarderebbero solo il bracciale. Grazie a tutte, ci si becca lunedì, poi racconto lo stress epocale più eventuali figuracce delle quali io sono maestra indiscussa 

Baci!


----------

